# 05/01 - Raw Discussion Thread - Braun The Destroyer



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Raw is Bliss.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They absolutely need Braun to come out and DEMAND Lesnar.

He has nothing left to prove. He has just beaten Reigns clean. He said that he'd finish off Roman Reigns before coming for Lesnar and now he's finished him off. Strowman is very over with the crowd, but now it's time to put it to the test and see if he's over because he's a damn beast or he's over because he's beating up Roman Reigns.

I think it's probably the former considering the reactions he's got going against Show and face to face with Lesnar and Taker previously - but it's time to put that to the test. They've been making Strowman the focus over the last few weeks - time for him to continue to shine.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My biggest wonders going into this is who Dean will feud with - Miz or Wyatt or somebody else? And what will Seth do now? Is his feud with Joe over or what? :hmm:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> My biggest wonders going into this is who Dean will feud with - Miz or Wyatt or somebody else? And what will Seth do now? Is his feud with Joe over or what?


Up to last night it seemed Dean v Miz and Finn vs Wyatt..but then somehow the belt wasn't involved in the HOH match, and RAW forgot about Dean. This is all very confusing right now. Bray used his rematch clause...why doesn't RAW own both belts now? Did Jinder hinder the system?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

After last nights epic PPV I'm SO hyped for Raw :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Braun is probably the main reason I watch Raw atm. Amazing how he's developed this past year.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Lesnar really should be defending his title at the next PPV. I'm guessing they're going to set-up some sort of clusterfuck no. 1 contenders match as the main event though (involving some combo of strowman/balor/reigns) and have Lesnar at Great Balls of Fire fpalm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Will be watching to see what Strowman does from here.

Won even bother watching Balor beat Miz down again. No thanks to Miz's copy and paste booking.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

This gon be good.

Balor starting a feud,alexa as champion,and braun just KILLED roman!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> This gon be good.
> 
> Balor starting a feud,alexa as champion,and braun just KILLED roman!


Well you had me at the last two.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Should be a very interesting episode.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoyed the PPV last night, most I've been looking forward to Raw in a while. 

Excited to see what Strowman does next, whether we get the start of the transformation in the Hardys and the continuation of Neville/Aries.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Its not funny, you can't kid about killing a father, husband, brother, who was severely injured yesterday. 

Thank the lord some people in this world still made sense:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Now we are past the confusing shit regarding Orton/Wyatt and Jericho/Owens, going forward hopefully we see some decent direction.

Raw has been the better show lately. With Strowman on a roll, Bliss at the top of the Women's division, Tag division looking strong for once I'm looking forward to seeing which directions they take tonight.

Couldn't give a shit what Balor does but apart from that bring this episode on!!!


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Ronny927 said:


> Its not funny, you can't kid about killing a father, husband, brother, who was severely injured yesterday.
> 
> Thank the lord some people in this world still made sense:


Look at this picture, it's fucking perfect

Reings gaining that casual support.
From black, white, and indian people, man and woman

Niggs taking all the demographics

Bringing on the $ :vince


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BROW STROWM


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

What are we doing toni
BRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!

:braun :braun

:taker

We gotta make Roman look str
I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUUUU

:braun :braun

:vince6

BRAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNN

:braun :braun


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RAW being in Sacramento reminds me of when the rock shit on them in the rock concert lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Hyped for :braun :braun :braun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun going to rampage tonight. They need to do another staredown with Brock where Brock's the one to back away. :braun


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Ready for more :braun destruction tonight, want to see him challenge Brock for the title. Interested to see what happens with Alexa/Bayley/Sasha.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonder if Braun "gets some competition" tonight? I hope not and he goes through the entire 205 roster, tosses them in a dump truck, and drives off.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Erik. said:


> They absolutely need Braun to come out and DEMAND Lesnar.
> 
> He has nothing left to prove. He has just beaten Reigns clean. He said that he'd finish off Roman Reigns before coming for Lesnar and now he's finished him off. Strowman is very over with the crowd, but now it's time to put it to the test and see if he's over because he's a damn beast or he's over because he's beating up Roman Reigns.
> 
> I think it's probably the former considering the reactions he's got going against Show and face to face with Lesnar and Taker previously - but it's time to put that to the test. They've been making Strowman the focus over the last few weeks - time for him to continue to shine.


I think the Reigns/Strowman feud can continue for another ppv. I do not think its over as both men are now even against each other. I can see Reigns coming back and demanding another shot at the monster among men at the next RAW ppv.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> I think the Reigns/Strowman feud can continue for another ppv. I do not think its over as both men are now even against each other. I can see Reigns coming back and demanding another shot at the monster among men at the next RAW ppv.


We'll most likely get them at the next PPV - perhaps an Ambulance match and a number one contender shot for Lesnar at "GREAT BALLS OF FIRE"


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Monday Night BRAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWN :braun


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spoiler: Raw spoiler






PWInsider said:


> Tonight's Raw is currently set to feature a storyline designed to set up the next number one contender for Brock Lesnar's WWE Universal championship. There are currently plans for a three-way match to determine who the top contender will be. Currently, the plan is to feature The Miz, Finn Balor and Seth Rollins in the three-way, although that could change over the course of the day as the show is rewritten.






.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> .


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Can we just have one thread for anything Finn related to stop people making 20 threads of
"finn is exposed"
"finn is the future"

the 20 threads will happens after tonight raw.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> .


Strowman not being involved in the match is a little weird.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Erik. said:


> We'll most likely get them at the next PPV - perhaps an Ambulance match and a number one contender shot for Lesnar at "GREAT BALLS OF FIRE"


I think they have someone like Finn Balor face Brock for the UC at GBOF, as he has never lost the title and deserves his rematch for it.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> .


Hmmmm

Thought they might of done a Fatal 4-Way involving Strowman, Balor, Rollins & Wyatt.

All four deserve title shots for different reasons.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Balor vs Lesnar
:deanfpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Alexa & Nia vs Bayley & Sasha announced :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Spoiler: Raw spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf? And Braun? Or does Braun get demoted to fighting jobbers again?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Beast getting dragged back to hell by The Demon Balor. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I expect Raw to not be as good as Payback last night. Surprise me, WWE.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I might watch tonight, its been a few weeks and I got nothing else on this evening; hopefully we get a good technical match: it feels like a while since Raw had a really good match.

If you're reading wwe elder gods, can we have a really good match tonight; please?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I imagine Strowman demands Lesnar but then Angle comes out and says Reigns wants to face him as it's 1-1 and Reigns wants a chance to avenge his loss. Angle then announces that there will be a number one contender match but it DOESNT involve Strowman. 

You then get the triple threat and then Strowman/Reigns ends up being a number one contender match to face the winner of Lesnar vs. Balor/Rollins/Miz.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I expected this. Strowman v Lesnar must be the Summerslam match.

We're actually going to get Balor versus Lesnar.

I feel ill.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The title not being on Raw every week is still :mj4 to me. Pointless.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

No mention of the CW world championship or how the match ended with a fucking DQ at a PPV. It's their only world title on Raw from now until Brock comes back for another microwaved 10 minute suplex fest and he bolts again for 3 months.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Looking forward to where Braun goes next most likely universal title held by that part timer Brock Lesnar. Should be decent show.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

God [B said:


> Movement;67454121]I expected this. Strowman v Lesnar must be the Summerslam match.[/B]
> 
> We're actually going to get Balor versus Lesnar.
> 
> I feel ill.


This is what should happen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The title not being on Raw every week is still :mj4 to me. Pointless.


WWE needs to put the belt on the side of a milk carton. It's a total waste having it be AWOL.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Today's Raw will be the last time for a couple of months I can chat with you guys while it's airing cos from next week I'll be doing another course that'll see me out of the house most of the day. I'll have to watch via a stream online when I get home, which means avoiding all social media so I don't get spoiled. Boo.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> WWE needs to put the belt on the side of a milk carton. It's a total waste having it be AWOL.


:jet4


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> God [B said:
> 
> 
> > Movement;67454121]I expected this. Strowman v Lesnar must be the Summerslam match.[/B]
> ...


Why? What good could it possibly do to have either Balor destroyed and squashed by Lesner or your top monster attraction beaten and the Undertaker/Goldberg rub go to a Cruiserweight?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The only thing I'm truly looking forward to is more of this great Braun booking. I can't believe this is the same guy I didn't see much in and thought was green as goose shit to be anything worthwhile. He is still green, but he's done a damn good job with the booking they've given him. He's so believable in his role and entertaining.

I do hope Roman isn't on tonight to sell the injuries. Plus, I think Braun vs Roman needs to take a break. Find Roman a new opponent. Time for Braun to kill someone new and test out how far his momentum will go without the "Anyone but Roman" effect.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUUUU!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wynter said:


> I do hope Roman isn't on tonight to sell the injuries. Plus, I think Braun vs Roman needs to take a break. Find Roman a new opponent. Time for Braun to kill someone new and test out how far his momentum will go without the "Anyone but Roman" effect.


Braun vs. Roman is definately going to continue to Extreme Rules, blow off match will be an Ambulance Match, not sure if anyone else has noticed this but i'm pretty sure that's where they are heading with this.

No way Roman loses the feud and loses twice to Braun out of the 3 match ups but at same time think they are doing Lesnar/Strowman at Great Balls of Fire (ridiculous saying that) so making him lose will look weak.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

frankthetank91 said:


> Braun vs. Roman is definately going to continue to Extreme Rules, blow off match will be an Ambulance Match, not sure if anyone else has noticed this but i'm pretty sure that's where they are heading with this.
> 
> No way Roman loses the feud and loses twice to Braun out of the 3 match ups but at same time think they are doing Lesnar/Strowman at Great Balls of Fire (ridiculous saying that) so making him lose will look weak.


That's true. I didn't think of Extreme Rules. Hopefully with it being a gimmick match and something like an ambulance stipulation, that gives Roman an out to take a loss. He won't exactly get pinned clean again and Braun can take the W.

This is crucial if Braun faces Brock. Roman and Braun taking turns in wins won't work. Braun has serious momentum, don't halt it over Roman.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time for the A show opcorn

also thank you Strowman


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's get ready to watch 3 hours of fuckery ahead


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm there right now crowd seems Into it so far


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

My body is ready... 

1. TV - Check
2. Alcohol - Check
3. Lube - Check

Ready for fuckery


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ready for some :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for Braun


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't suck tonight please.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Haaaaaaaah! (Luke Harper voice)


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't wait to see how they will continue the underwhelming Samoa Joe/Seth Rollins feud.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh my God :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm sure Sasha will hate this segment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off with Alexa :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Sac. Make some noise.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

If you could mix all of the girls in the ring you can have a pretty hot chick.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Starting off with Alexa!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The real queen on WWE, and RAW Women's Champion, Alexa Bliss!
:mark:


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

oh a womens segment, I'll just go get some pizza then


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bliss! :mark: 

:rude


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

None of these chumpettes can carry her jock. :yum:


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Why are they opening the show with a piss break?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are all in with Alexa aren't they?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Alexa kills me.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Bayley look is priceless.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LONG LIVE ALEXA BLISS, THE GODDESS OF THE WWE! :bow :mark: :dance


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> They are all in with Alexa aren't they?


As they should be


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Alexa is honestly a superstar. Only woman worth while aside from Charlotte


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alexa really reminds me of heel Trish when on the mic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa Bliss and the seven dwarves. :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley looks like a parent just told her go sit in the corner for a timeout.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> They are all in with Alexa aren't they?


lets see she charismatic fucking gorgeous can cut promos better than 95% of the raw womens roster and not that bad in the ring


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Lol Bayley look is priceless.


She just looks like she's sulking tbh.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't dispute anything that Alexa says.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

People that were saying that Bliss is overrated. I don't see it, I think she's the total package............And could get this package :draper2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Goddess, Alexa Bliss. :homer :homer :homer

Nice ring to it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck Moolah, why isn't she black listed from the WWE.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Mickie is not that old :lmao


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

People say Sasha is small, yet even she dwarfs Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

How can you not love Alexa :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That Sasha interaction :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

LMAO @ the we good. It is a good ref to their old video blogs they did


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who the fuck writes this shit?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just last week, I said Charlotte was the best WWE women's wrestler on mic.

My bad..


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Bayley looks like she is waiting for the result of her pregnancy test.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa holding court and showing Sasha who's BOSS. :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia's face after Alexa said "we good, right?" :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Alexa is like five foot something, you can do a lot of tricks and flips with that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexa just kills the woman's division on the mic.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Setting up the suplex off the pedestal like Kurt/Shane


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Alexa pissing everybody off is the best lol.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

The Greatest Mic worker in the game today folks. Alexa Bliss.

What a beaut!


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Yawn. Somebody end this, cringeworthy.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> Who the fuck writes this shit?


She's getting a main roster reaction with her promo. I mean thats the goal. She doesn't simply look pretty to get crickets ala Iconic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alexa is clearly the best in the whole division.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get why they don't just all attack her, I mean come on.

HAHA just as I typed that, Bayley attacked her :lmao

And they go to a break just when the interesting bit happens lol.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good effort Sasha :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Only Alexa can bring out everyones hornyness here on WF.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL

GOAT segment tbpqh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa can be on top of...my world whenever she wants. :curry2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, commercial already.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Awkward way to go to commercial.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Lmao I love how Sasha dived over Nia.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

she may not be much in the ring but god damn is that girl good on the mic


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

All these fine wimminz in the ring, they needa bring back Bra & Panties matches.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I do not understand the brawl. Wouldn't they all let Bayley just beat up Alexa. I mean I'm quite sure she doesn't have any friends.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Goddess of WWE is savage!
:banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

- Says that Mickie is old as fuck
- Reminds Sasha that she was the stepping stone toward her number 1 contendership
- Simultaneously shuts the crowd down *and* playfully mocks Bayley

:clap

@Legit BOSS @Tommy-V:

Our bite-sized bedazzled bae has truly cemented herself as a gorgeous glitzy goddess :tucky


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was actually a good segment.

For the first time in my life I have to take a piss during the commercial break so I don't miss the women's segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tag team match...playas?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Alexa Bliss :bow


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Seriously people who think that was good have very low standards


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Alexa pissing everybody off is the best lol.


It helps that she is so fucking little. Its like Scrappy Doo talking shit to everyone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bayleys facial expressions killed me, she looked like a little kid who just got told they weren't going to Disney Land lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Well that was rude of Bayley. Alexa doesn't deserve such treatment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OHHHHHHHH Y'ALL KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alexa is legit the only good talker in the Raw Womens division right now, i expect her to hold that title for a long time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whoever was making those Trish comparisons, I can see it too. Sounds and acts just like her.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Only Alexa can bring out everyones hornyness here on WF.


Lol nope. Dudes on here thirst on every women's segment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fall is like falling from the HIAC to Alexa


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Best thing in the promotion. Now when is the tag match so I can skip the rest?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Zigglerpops said:


> Seriously people who think that was good have very low standards


Maybe you should raise yours


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Alexa is so far above every other woman on Raw it isn't funny. Emma being the only one that is close. Same for Charlotte on SDL with Becky being the only one that is close.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> Seriously people who think that was good have very low standards


wasnt the same old shit starting raw i'll take it plus bliss is hands down the best female mic worker in the wwe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tag match, of course.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

You can tell from that Nakamura video package that Samoa Joe has really take the knee like a Pro.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

How is the match impromptu if Bliss already knew it was happening :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good start to be honest.

Alexa is over, plays the heel role very very well, teased a feud with Sasha and got her comeuppence by the 'likeable' face even if it wasn't a very face move by Bayley.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, a tag team match. I thought Teddy wasn't the GM.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice to see Emma getting to wrestle.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes. I love that Raw's using all their women now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I know Dana isn't that great, but she's actually grown on me lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope Sasha eats the pin, just based off what Alexa said to her in that promo lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Didnt Bliss say we have a tag match later and now Cole says Angle made the match during commerical break?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> wasnt the same old shit starting raw i'll take it plus bliss is hands down the best female mic worker in the wwe


I like Alexa but that was a poor segment, So we have to say it's great because it was different?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Emma such a thief... she already stole my heart.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emma and Alexa need to make a vid together. :sodone


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> It helps that she is so fucking little. Its like Scrappy Doo talking shit to everyone


And they can't do shit cause she's right.

Well, I guess they can attack her but that's it lol.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

They announced earlier that it was Nia and Alexa Vs. Sasha and Bayley. That's what Alexa was referencing.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Emma's look is pretty leather like


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

THE GUY said:


> Didnt Bliss say we have a tag match later and now Cole says Angle made the match during commerical break?


Well since it ended in a brawl might as well do the match now.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> Best thing in the promotion. Now when is the tag match so I can skip the rest?


Think you're forgetting about Naomi.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

TommyRich said:


> Maybe you should raise yours


The crowd were close to dead for it so I take it I'm not the only one who thought it was average


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana is awful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's nice to see them using all the women on Raw for a change instead of the same few all the time.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm interested in what Braun is going to do tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alexa is that person during day one of job orientation that you can tell is going to get promoted quickly.

She's that person in class ALWAYS asking for thorough explanations from the professor and then answering her own question before the professor is done.

That's Alexa Bliss!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> She's getting a main roster reaction with her promo. I mean thats the goal. She doesn't simply look pretty to get crickets ala Iconic


Everyone gets crickets in NXT these days, especially in the womens division. And a few title wins help Alexa's case, Billie and Peyton have probably 5 wins between the two in 2 years on NXT


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> The crowd were close to dead for it so I take it I'm not the only one who thought it was average


Crowd wasn't anywhere near dead. They gave reactions to every insult Alexa was throwing out. Why? Because Alexa is that damn good.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mickie's pants bother me so much.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Zigglerpops said:


> The crowd were close to dead for it so I take it I'm not the only one who thought it was average


People here seem to disagree


----------



## P1Fan (Apr 24, 2017)

Like a couple of people have mentioned, Bliss reminds me of a heel Trish too. I think she's great.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's nice to see them using all the women on Raw for a change instead of the same few all the time.


Would be even better if they all had storylines going on.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm waiting for Joe. If he doesn't actually murder someone tonight, I worry about his future.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can we get a PiP of Alexa on the apron talking to Nia and making faces?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I know Dana isn't that great, but she's actually grown on me lol.


Turning face has actually been a good thing for her, on the grounds that she can finally use her gymnastic background to spice up her offense. 

I guaran-damn-tee that the same will apply to Alexa when she turns face, too. :sk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I HOPE YOU ENJOY THE SEQUEL JUST AS MUCH AS THE FIRST @Strategize :ajhi*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> The crowd were close to dead for it so I take it I'm not the only one who thought it was average


Ok, that's a lie. They weren't close to being dead.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL at foxxy "im trying"


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lol "I'm trying"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I love me some Alicia Foooooooooooooooox!!!


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Crowd wasn't anywhere near dead. They gave reactions to every insult Alexa was throwing out. Why? Because Alexa is that damn good.


I thought it dragged and thought it was average, I seen her do better


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> I like Alexa but that was a poor segment, So we have to say it's great because it was different?


never said great it was a good opener


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Paradigm said:


> I'm waiting for Joe. If he doesn't actually murder someone tonight, I worry about his future.


I want to see Braun continue to murder people tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Another commercial :lol

Gonna be one of those nights I see.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CesaroSwing said:


> Think you're forgetting about Naomi.


I'm trying to forget that worthless and talentless botchfest... sadly they put a belt on the idiot.9


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, they really don't have much planned for tonight.

Two breaks in 18 minutes?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Tag team match...playas?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

make it stop.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *IT'S TIME FOR ROUND 2!!! GET USED TO IT @Strategize :ajhi*


But what's in it for Nia? A lil face ridin'?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I still find Alexa incredibly overrated. :draper2 

She's good, sure. But the way people on here go on about her you'd think she's the best women to ever set foot in a ring.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

My girl Emma needs a championship reign :cry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hate these artificial commercial breaks where everybody decidesto hang outside the ring.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> never said great it was a good opener


Thought it was average, I didn't like it


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Alexa is legit the only good talker in the Raw Womens division right now, i expect her to hold that title for a long time.


She should hold it til at least Wrestlemania 34 tbh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Alexa almost reminds me of a blonde ass AJ Lee. lol <3


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Uptown King said:


> I want to see Braun continue to murder people tonight.


Roman ending the PPV on Raw Talk like that just reminded me of Cena's speech after his match with Lesnar. Completely undermined what I'd just seen. Braun needs to do something, but I feel Joe is getting lost.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You can tell they're really high on Alexa, they don't let just anyone open Raw in the ring with a promo.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Too many commercial breaks on the 1st hour = Triple H 40 minutes promo to end the show.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> You can tell they're really high on Alexa, they don't let just anyone open Raw in the ring with a promo.


She's not exactly the only women to do that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Too many commercial breaks on the 1st hour = Triple H 40 minutes promo to end the show.


I really wouldn't mind an Haitch sighting tonight.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Alexa almost reminds me of a blonde ass AJ Lee. lol <3


:cry

I miss the Black Widow


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Alicia's Northern Lights Suplex is so good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I HOPE YOU ENJOY THE SEQUEL JUST AS MUCH AS THE FIRST @Strategize :ajhi*


Alexa gonna bodyslam that 500lb. woman in the no longer existing Silverdome.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emma would have been so much better on SDL, no way she gets any kind of big push on Raw.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> She should hold it til at least Wrestlemania 34 tbh.


Yeah she would have enough challenges to hold the title that long. And drop it to Asuka at WM.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Sasha looks like Nia's bitch on a consistent basis. Credibility is gone.


----------



## ohm4life1025 (Aug 21, 2016)

During the brawl before the match why is Alexa going for Fox?? Botch LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Strategize said:


> She's not exactly the only women to do that.


I didn't say she was.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You can tell Alexa and Sasha don't get along :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I really wouldn't mind an Haitch sighting tonight.


I don't expect HHH to return for a minute. Maybe in the summer to set up Rollins/HHH 2 at SS.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Little late but Calling Shinskue the Artist really doesn't fit him at all. 

Now to Raw: I like how they using all the women for this match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

omg someone knock out that person screaming in the audience


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Emma hugged Dana last week now their on different side tonight


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Anyone else's ears bleeding from someone screeching in the crowd.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> You can tell Alexa and Sasha don't get along :lol


Why?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I really hate that over the ring move Bayley does


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> I don't expect HHH to return for a minute. Maybe in the summer to set up Rollins/HHH 2 at SS.


Ehhh. I'm kind of hoping that doesn't take place in the summer.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Anyone else's ears bleeding from someone screeching in the crowd.


Yep, listening with headphones, not good.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Emma is not only hot but wife-able, such a waste from WWE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd is really into this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley's fans can count to ten!! :sodone


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cat fight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BaeJLee said:


> :cry
> 
> I miss the Black Widow


Me too.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Botch.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit.

Alicia Fox and Sasha Banks were beating the shit out of each other :lmao


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Are they ever going to be able to put Nia into the title picture, considering how they book her? Is there any woman in this match that feels as if they could take her?

Hell, the only woman on the entire roster that could make it look credible is Asuka. Have a feeling they'll just avoid putting Nia in singles matches for the title.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Damn Foxy and Sasha were going in.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

YES!!! 

THE GODDESS OF THE WWE WINS!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love that Alexa is using the DDT as her finisher, Jake The Snake must be proud.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll just say that Bayley seems the have some renewed energy. If nothing else, hopefully there's legitimate backstage dissension over Alexa being gift wrapped the world and she and Sasha uses it to up their game. Sometimes you need a kick in the ass and they may have gotten it.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Goddess with the pin!:mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That's a really good DDT. Glad people are winning matches with the DDT.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> Damn Foxy and Sasha were going in.


That was awesome.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Alicia Fox and Sasha Banks were beating the shit out of each other :lmao


Guess another person who doesn't like Sasha?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the hell was that by Mickie? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fox and Sasha were really beating each other there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see a women's champion nab a win instead of taking an L on free TV.

LONG LIVE THE GORGEOUS GLITZY GODDESS! :tucky


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

My midget stripper and your world champion, Alexa Bliss!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa standing tall over Bayley.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Did Emma even wrestled in this match?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"IM NOT FINISHED WITH YOU" Will never not make me laugh


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Alright!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If all it takes is an Ambulance door and some boxes to take out Braun, we've got problems lol.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully tonight we get a build to a Rollins/Ambrose apology......and then heel turn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Face of RAW, Seth Rollins! 

Watcha' got for us tonight boi?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Did Emma even wrestled in this match?


I don't think she was even tagged during the match? I must have missed it if she did because the stream was acting up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gallows and Anderson doing something with Enzo & Cass huh? Must be Groundhog Day.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still don't understand why the Bellas are on Total Divas when they have their own show lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus fucking Christ how many times are we gonna see Enzo and Cass vs Gallows and Anderson? Fuck get some more tag teams on this fucking show.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel like every other week they do a "What's next for Rollins" :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I was just thinking since KO lost to Jericho at Payback he is not a SDL member, so that means he is proably still a MNR one or can become one again. So maybe KO goes after Rollins and they re feud again. Or Rollins just continue his feud with Samoa Joe.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

RAW trying hard to lose viewers. FIrst a women's segment... followed by... Enzo.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely shocking they went away from their usual 50/50 "champ takes the L in a tag" booking


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> "IM NOT FINISHED WITH YOU" Will never not make me laugh


I don't understand why WWE hasn't put it on a shirt yet!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Guess another person who doesn't like Sasha?


I doubt it. Sasha & Alicia have taken a lot of photos together at house shows and stuff.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I don't think she was even tagged during the match? I must have missed it if she did because the stream was acting up.


She started the match with Bayley.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BaeJLee said:


> I don't understand why WWE hasn't put it on a shirt yet!


Would be the first piece of merch I bought in years and years


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Hopefully tonight we get a build to a Rollins/Ambrose apology......and then heel turn.


Dean turning heel outta nowhere would make no sense. I think him losing the IC title and developing a mean streak first before finally snapping and turning heel is better.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey anti-Roman fans. Did you notice how they said Strowman 'took advantage of an injured Roman Reigns'?


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> I don't think she was even tagged during the match? I must have missed it if she did because the stream was acting up.


she started the match with bayley, after alexa tagged out


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I just realized RAW is on.

So used to skipping it.

I'll check this weeks edition for shits and giggles..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> I was just thinking since KO lost to Jericho at Payback he is not a SDL member, so that means he is proably still a MNR one or can become one again. So maybe KO goes after Rollins and they re feud again. Or Rollins just continue his feud with Samoa Joe.


Owens is on SD and he has a rematch for the US title. He won't be on RAW nor feuding with Rollins.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> I was just thinking since KO lost to Jericho at Payback he is not a SDL member, so that means he is proably still a MNR one or can become one again. So maybe KO goes after Rollins and they re feud again. Or Rollins just continue his feud with Samoa Joe.


KO is still on SDL, they never said Owens would go back to Raw if he lost, just that Jericho would go to SDL if he won.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I feel like every other week they do a "What's next for Rollins" :lol


:lol :lol Never ending DBZ episode featuring Seth every week


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Hoping for hilarious Enzo botch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Why?


They're just not friends, out of the ring, from what I heard. Don't follow each other on twitter and I guess sasha stiffed alexa, while they were in NXT. Broke her nose once and busted her nose again in another match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> I was just thinking since KO lost to Jericho at Payback he is not a SDL member, so that means he is proably still a MNR one or can become one again. So maybe KO goes after Rollins and they re feud again. Or Rollins just continue his feud with Samoa Joe.


KO is still on SD, despite losing the title.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Another Enzo & Cass v Club match, I think I will give it a miss


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> :lmao


*"I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUU...."*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm biased obviously I wanted Bayley and Sasha to win.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cesaro and Sheamus to destroy Big Cass and Enzo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Saiyanjin2 said:


> she started the match with bayley, after alexa tagged out





Architect-Rollins said:


> She started the match with Bayley.


Ah ok, I missed the start of the match.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Dean turning heel outta nowhere would make no sense. I think him losing the IC title and developing a mean streak first before finally snapping and turning heel is better.


Too bad Zayn isn't on RAW to be the catalyst in Ambrose going "dark."

I'd love to see a sadistic Ambrose cream that vanilla midget.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

This is Big Cass and he's going to save my ass again....and you can't teach that


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> They're just not friends, out of the ring, from what I heard. Don't follow each other on twitter and I guess sasha stiffed alexa, while they were in NXT. Broke her nose once and busted her nose again in another match.


:hmmm:frown2:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

You'd think Cass would be tired of Enzo but at the same time, what will Cass do without Enzo?


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Will we get the Golden Truth vs. The Hardy Boys? I was definitely teased with that, and it'd be infinitely better than this.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Even the ROck wasn't this repetitive.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know the difference between the NAO and Enzo and Cass? NAO was both capable in the ring, Road Dogg wasn't some helpless waste of space like Enzo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THANK YOU CLUB


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lol you knew the sneak attack was coming


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good job Club. Why wouldn't you jump them during their promo?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tired Enzo? I'm so tired of their schtick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat Qt in the white.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wait The Club are still feuding with Enzo and Cass? Why?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you Club for putting an end to it!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

F IT.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Is there anyone slower on the main roster than Gallows? :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't eat Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I wonder when Broken Matt Hardy will be unleashed.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> F IT.


Right. Why not just turn Golden Truth heel and have them feud with Enzo and Cass. Or have the new heels in Sheamus and Cesaro fight them.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TommyRich said:


> This is Big Cass and he's going to save my ass again....and you can't teach that


Quality post.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Is there anyone slower on the main roster than Gallows? :lol


lmfao, he is like the modern day Kevin Nash


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> Wait The Club are still feuding with Enzo and Cass? Why?


Because this shit tag division only has like 4 teams in it, therefore whoever the tag champs are feuding with, the other two teams by default have to feud. So expect to see this shit feud continue until Sheamus and Cesaro and the Hardy's are done.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Way too many commercials.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> I wonder when Broken Matt Hardy will be unleashed.


Should be soon and would have reason too since he got beaten down by Sheamus and Cesaro.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know the difference between the NAO and Enzo and Cass? NAO was both capable in the ring, Road Dogg wasn't some helpless waste of space like Enzo.


My memories of Road Dogg during that period are punch, punch, punch, dance then punch, punch, dance then knee drop, punch, punch, pump handle slam.

Although when I think of Enzo in the ring, I think only of him getting rag dolled by his opponents and launched into them by Cass...so I guess you have a point.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Club deserves better...Enzo and Cass are literally a comedy act.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

theres been like 5 commercial breaks in the first 40 minutes wtf


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Because this shit tag division only has like 4 teams in it, therefore whoever the tag champs are feuding with, the other two teams by default have to feud. So expect to see this shit feud continue until Sheamus and Cesaro and the Hardy's are done.


Lol they could feud with Golden Truth.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Right. Why not just turn Golden Truth heel and have them feud with Enzo and Cass. Or have the new heels in Sheamus and Cesaro fight them.


Damn, I forgot about Cheasaro. Well they're busy with hopefully, soon to be BROKEN Hardy's.

But there's no excuse why Golden Truth doesn't get just as much ring time and Epico and Primo... FFS.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> lmfao, he is like the modern day Kevin Nash


Gallows' quads aren't made of paper mache.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't get it, Meltzer said they had a hard time selling ads, yet they have commercials every ten minutes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gallows arms are always shiny as fuck it just looks odd, like dude you really aint got no muscle definition stop oiling your fucking arms up, you aint Hogan.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I leave to avoid seeing this match for the 100x time come back and there's a commercial and I'm like "Cool it's over"


....Then the bell rings


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That dropkick wtf


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> theres been like 5 commercial breaks in the first 40 minutes wtf


Yeah they seem to be going to commercials more than usual tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Enzo is pretty embarrassing in the ring fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Destroy Enzo the Hedgehog.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"So quick and agile," Cole references about Gallows. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Damn, I forgot about Cheasaro. Well they're busy with hopefully, soon to be BROKEN Hardy's.
> 
> But there's no excuse why Golden Truth doesn't get just as much ring time and *Epico and Primo... FFS.*


*

*

Their on SDL now.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Pet-peeve: When Cole keep saying he "heard rumors" about something. Guys i heard rumors all day that Gallows and Anderson are not pleased for losing last night! Stooooooopppp


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Watching Enzo get destroyed in the ring will never stop being funny. Has a cut over his eye.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I don't like Enzo, but I so thought he and Cass were winning the belts at WM.

Now I'm happy for the Hardy's return and win, but Enzo and Cass seem a bit directionless. THEY should've been the team that turned heel and feuded with The Hardy's for the belts. 

But what do I know.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I feel like Karl Anderson could have a good singles run....only me?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What's the point of Enzo in a singles match? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sac town not feeling this match.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>RUNNING BULLDOG OFF THE SECOND ROPE

>>RUNNING

>>OFF THE ROPE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo actually getting some offense in.. That's rare.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Booker T is terrible and he doesn't care, because he knows it's only a temporary gig. Love it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> I feel like Karl Anderson could have a good singles run....only me?


NOPE! I'm all aboard that train for Machine Gun to break out as a singles competitor.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I was gonna die of laughter if gallows lost again like that


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait so Enzo can kick Gallows in the head with a field goal kick? 

But Orton's punt is banned?

:hmmm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Destroy Enzo the Hedgehog.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Enzo a fucking wrestler? why? Can anyone tell me why? Jimmy Hart wasn't a wrestler because he couldn't wrestle, he could talk, which is why he was a manager, Enzo needs to fucking realize this shit.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> I feel like Karl Anderson could have a good singles run....only me?


I'm not sure, WWE would have to let him go solo to see. Maybe a good mid carder run with the IC title or U.S. belt.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Enzo wi.. haha loses


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Still can't believe this nerd TJ Perkins is in his 30s....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Put Enzo in the garbage with Calisto.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Enzo is so fucking awful.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ENZOLOSESLOL! He loses 90% of his singles matches and he's not even a good wrestler. Why should we care at this point?*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh, get this queef of my tv.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Neville and Austin Aries is probably the best feud in the company right now. In terms of the matches they put on. Think they were the best match at 'mania and last night.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

TJ having to cling onto Neville's relevance :lol:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville sounds like a wise sensei.... LOVE IT!

He could be a great voice actor!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

AngryConsumer said:


> NOPE! I'm all aboard that train for Machine Gun to break out as a singles competitor.


Man he would be great feuding for the intercontinental belt eventually.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I want to just punch TJ in the face. He has that punch in the face look


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TJP is such a bland fucker, either as face or as a heel


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Neville is on another level with his heel work


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Luke needing assistance to beat Enzo? Seriously?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Okay the commercials are getting a little much at this point, I feel like it's worse tonight then it usually is


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Curious where this Seth segment goes...

Also way too many commercials tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What's next for Rollins?.... Uh Joe, still. Duh :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Braun might have more success if he didn't keep yelling before he runs at people


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

So I'm guessing KO gets the U.S. belt back tomorrow night and Jericho leaves for awhile.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how all it took was like a 1 minute conversation with Neville in the back for TJ to turn his back on his sportsmanship and values, lol no weeks of him manipulating him, nope just 1 conversation in the back.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> I want to just punch TJ in the face. He has that punch in the face look


His face = douche.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I imagine Joe interrupts Rollins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> Their on SDL now.


I know.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> The Club deserves better...Enzo and Cass are literally a comedy act.


I'd say The Club's long-standing status as losers who had a tag title reign that lasted as long as a cup of coffee makes them the comedy act, to be honest.

:draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why has Rollins settled things with Joe? That was far from a decisive victory.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Because of the CWC, I thought TJ Perkins had some potential as douche bag heel because he had some excellent matches in that tournament and because he seemed like kind of a douche. Then they made him a fucking baby face with a video game gimmick and probably killed him forever.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If TJ was younger I'm certain he would fit right in with those looks and promo skills for the disney channel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It will be hilarious if they still don't put Kalisto in the CW division even now that he's on Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice pop for Seth


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I can only imagine Braun at a resturant. Waiter goes in to grab a plate and Braun's like " I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU"


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Man he would be great feuding for the intercontinental belt eventually.


I was saying that or the U.S. title.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how all it took was like a 1 minute conversation with Neville in the back for TJ to turn his back on his sportsmanship and values, lol no weeks of him manipulating him, nope just 1 conversation in the back.


He seems the type to trust too much and would be willing to hand over his bank details to the most dodgy looking fella on a street corner :ha


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh wow, the women already went. I was going to catch RAW after the first 45 minutes, thinking women would be in the second or third hour. I'm over it. :cry


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cocky ass Rollins > ALL


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth Fricken Rollins


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

AND THE CROWD GOES MILD!


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Rollins goes from generic cowardly heel to generic crowd pandering face. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pop AGAIN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Sac. Be louder for Seth.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> :lmao


"IM NOT DONE WITH YOOOUUU" *falls into boxes* :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I hate this new suck up face Rollins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dean please come out.... I'm done with Rollins/Joe already... unless they get more violent.

Fugg this soft wrestling shiet.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I just tuned in and I'm already ready to tune out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe's gonna interrupt, I think.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

If Rollins is the so-called "future" then we are in for some hard,hard ,times.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Wait how was Payback the most active show on TV when it wasn't even on TV? :hmmm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn some nice pandering generic face stuff from Seth :lol


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Rollins regressed on the mic tremendously since turning face


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Can Braun murder Seth? If Joe isn't going to, can Braun come out and ambulance tip this boring prick as well?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins is really starting to become the king of thievery, took his nickname from Game Of Thrones, took his finisher from Kenny Omega.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I miss Jericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We've been through the long and the short of it with Seth.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Rollins is so trash as a face man y'all said he would be a big star what happen?????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss Rollins snarky ass laugh, he used to do.










:ti


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I want the Beast :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> I hate this new suck up face Rollins.


I agree, cocky Rollins was better.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Boos for when he said I slayed Hunter :ha


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Godamn Rollins is dull.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The crowd loves it Seth!

THEY FUGGIN LOVE UT BRO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People keep saying this, but the crowd continues to react.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So Rollins is a cookie cutter, hand slapping and crowd pleasing face now


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice reaction to Seth wanting a title shot.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> I just tuned in and I'm already ready to tune out.


Maybe there is a god after all...


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The king of geeks is here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate when babyfaces kiss up to the crowd. Worked for Foley and Rock because of his charisma, the rest is just cringey

Seth, I remember when you faced Lesnar things didn't went so well


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh looks like the PWI report might be true


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, sheeet!!! Heel turn!!!!?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL YEEESS CRICKETS


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

FINNNNNNNNNn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Balor and Rollins will have a number #1 contenders match. And Joe costing Rollins the match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well this should be interesting...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I be down with Rollins/Brock for the UC at Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Why are they saying 'man' every second word :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins vs Balor for the new #1 contender to Brock title.


YES
YES
YES


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

oh look its that little kid again


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, now I'm interested...

I was worried I was going to get Balor vs Miz and that'd just result in humiliation. Plus there's no reason for Seth to get a title shot, Finn has a legitimate claim to getting beaten up by Bork.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor >:brock


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no..........not this piece of trash, I'm out


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Balor heel turn plz.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's doing the thing with the fingers!!!!!! That means Bullet Club!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose more over than those two geeks :ha


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Dean "I don't give a flying f*ck" Ambrose.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Face Seth interacting with Dean should be interesting.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The two dullest main event personalities in recent memory in the ring together.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JC00 said:


> Oh looks like the PWI report might be true


What did it say?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think Balor is turning heel ever. Same deal as Reigns.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

rollins and balor are the same height


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

DEANN!?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose in the mix, now things get even more interesting.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Just a couple of geeks for the Beast to feast on.
:mark:
:Brock


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Nobody wants to see Ambrose vs Lesnar after their dud 2 years ago.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey cool it's Balor zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh... I hate the pop Ambrose gets....

Fugg this mofo!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Balor >:brock


Dumbest post of the year goes to you, congratulations :clap


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

:wow


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I was really expecting Braun to come out and destroy Rollins. I guess he'll destroy all three of these guys.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ambrose talking about being a fighting champion? The irony :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Two geeks and Rollins in the ring. Only one deserves to face Brock. :rollins


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Shots fired by Ambrose .....


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Here is Dean so he can take the pinfall...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That's right Ambrose !!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DA MIZ & MARYSE :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maryse wens3


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I like Dean proclaiming the IC title as the number one belt on MNR, and it is since the UC belt is on a part timer.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here comes the real star The Miz


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Balor looks so small.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Lol dean bye


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BUSINESS HAS PICKED UP! 

THE A-LISTER! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

These four would make a pretty good IC title division.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean's right. Brock has devalued the title.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz and Maryse = Business is about to pick up. :mark: :mark:


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Miz about to be the highlight of this segment


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Only Roman and Strowman is credible enough to face Lesnar. Let these geeks fight over the midcard belt.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

GET IT MIZ. :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I think The Miz is Vince's avatar now.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Maryse :bow :bow


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins vs Balor vs Miz for the #1 contendership to the IC title? I like it.

Joe comes out and takes out Rollins.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Remember when wrestlers use to be intimidating? That was good times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IC Title division? I'm down.

:mark:


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

what the fuck is that 205 midget doing in there with them


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Extreme Rules is in June setting up the main event now?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Would love to see Seth with the IC title.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz talking the truth about elevating that championship.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Finally an interesting personality.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Balor looks tiny :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn Miz. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz dropping them bars, like usual.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Balor looks like a midget compared to Maryse. And people want him to fight Lesner.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Miz cuts the same fucking promo every week.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

moss said:


> rollins and balor are the same height


are you blind?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Fatal four way match for the IC title with Miz winning it. I be curious to see Rollins or Balor holding the IC title.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I fucking LOVE the miz. True star.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Oh no..........not this piece of trash, I'm out


Everyone can see you're still viewing the thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz spilling the truth is always great


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

"you're also the latest memebebnffkfkbfkbfk" lol that whiny little kid


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz >>>>> Ambrose >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the 2 other geeks


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Miz is so good at be annoying lol!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Maryse towers over Balor in heels :lmao*


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

" You sir are a coward"
-puts wife in front of confrontation-


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Miz burying all of them :mark:


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

All I see is 4 short order cooks from a Waffle House.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Miz blitzing these three on the mic. :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MIZ is GOAT.

He shows up on TV and WF lags like a mofo!

LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Huge ovation for Rollins there.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Miz cuts the same fucking promo every week.


Yep, his character is stagnant, it is like he doesn't have anything to offer outside the IC title.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I have nothing against Ballor but I have to be honest, Finn looks like the younger brother tryin to act tough with his older brother friends.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz calling Seth a gimp? Seth, Dean-O and Finn the Human simultaneously telling him to shut up?

Well played, you four. :evans


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

They hate The Miz because he has Maryse on his arm. They look at the Miz with envy in their eyes.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Miz cuts the same fucking promo every week.



At least he does it with charisma, unlike Rollins and Balor.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A nice visual of Dean's keyboard to know he's not really on the phone :HA


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God this is so fucking stupid


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm liking this feud


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

ambrose is fucking terrible. get him off my tv


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

thought he was gonna call cm punk then


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I have nothing against Ballor but I have to be honest, Finn looks like the younger brother tryin to act tough with his older brother friends.


Yeah, he needs to head to the CW division.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Balor should be on 205 live.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Miz v. Balor v. Seth ?? I'm down.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe will cost Rollins the match. I'm down for this.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mz is winning the #1 contenders match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Would love to see Seth win tonight, but I feel Joe will cost him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor or Miz wins.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That match is gonna kick ass.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that was fun


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't mind Balor being in the IC scene. This is fine. Putting him with Lesner is pushing it waaaay to far.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank God its for the IC title. Not ready for any of these 3 to be #1 contender for the universal title.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So what was the point of Ambrose being out there? :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahaha

WWE practicallly said: "You guys are not on Brock Lesnar level on that segment"

How sad.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm all in for that triple threat! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Um yeah i think Jamie Lannister wants his nickname back there Seth


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Booker "gave it to him" after Ambrose just said he got it from Foley...nvm this is fucking stupid either way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That should be a good triple threat match.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Lothario said:


> Miz cuts the same fucking promo every week.


He's always cut the same promo. It's fun in small doses, then he goes back to being a better dressed Enzo where he belongs.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I think Finn would be a great IC champion and Miz winning it back doesn't sound bad to me either


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

LMAO Ambrose had the keyboard open when he was talking to Angle


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

No one gives a shit about the IC title. Let Balor win the Triple Threat and then the title. That shit belongs on someone worthless like him.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wwe9391 said:


> Thank God its for the IC title. Not ready for any of these 3 to be #1 contender for the universal title.


You need a main event for "Extreme Rules", Lesnar is not back til "Great Balls of Fire"

Balor or Miz vs Ambrose in the main event some type of hardcord match?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> A nice visual of Dean's keyboard to know he's not really on the phone :HA


In plain view for everyone to see lol.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth or Finn are winning


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

1 hour and 6 mins in and its been utter trash, why did i even bother to find a stream


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

All four men are about mid-card worthy to be honest so at least we'll get some decent mid card matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Dumbest post of the year goes to you, congratulations :clap


Balor's last reign > Brock's current one. :fact


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IM NOT FINISHED WITH YOU YET :braun


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It will be the dumbest shit in history if WWE don't do Strowman vs Lesnar and just feed Strowman to Reigns.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> All I see is 4 short order cooks from a Waffle House.





3ddie93 said:


> thought he was gonna call cm punk then


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU YET :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strowman's incoming burial.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so braun got beaten up worse than roman WTF


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

HBKRollins said:


> Seth or Finn are winning


Makes sense to stick the IC title on Balor so you can justify Braun facing Brock. Otherwise you are left with the really unfortunate scenario where Balor is the one person with a legitimate claim to a title shot.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I said before if all it takes is Braun to run into an Ambulance door and fall into some boxes to hurt him....that's just sad.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Paradigm said:


> Makes sense to stick the IC title on Balor so you can justify Braun facing Brock. Otherwise you are left with the really unfortunate scenario where Balor is the one person with a legitimate claim to a title shot.


That would make sense...but this is the WWE!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor looks like an IC champ to me. But then again, so does Rollins and Miz.

Now Ambrose on the other hand....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Ambrose saying he's a fighting champion, yet was nowhere to be seen on Payback same as Brock.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Balor's last reign > Brock's current one. :fact


I sense trolling....Either that or you probably should lay off of the drugs.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Strowman and Reigns are going to have an ambulance match and ambulance matches are stupid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

XDarkholmeX said:


> In plain view for everyone to see lol.


Had to be a botched camera angle.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Paradigm said:


> Makes sense to stick the IC title on Balor so you can justify Braun facing Brock. Otherwise you are left with the really unfortunate scenario where Balor is the one person with a legitimate claim to a title shot.


Balor or Rollins I like to see with the IC title.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dat big monster is made out of glass. #nerf boxes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I am so pissed that Brock is holding the title hostage. I bet all the guys in the ring wish they were apart of the Smackdown brand.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Anyone care to catch me up on the show so far? will rep the shit out of you in return


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Tony Sandow!!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I hope Bray will not come out of nowhere during the triple threat to claim a shot to the IC title.Last thing we need is another awful Ambrose vs Wyatt


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Well crap.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

djpiccalo said:


> I don't mind Balor being in the IC scene. This is fine. Putting him with Lesner is pushing it waaaay to far.


I get wrestling is a work and we shouldn't take it too seriously, but Balor beating Brock clean would be one of the most obviously fake things the WWE has ever done. At least with Goldberg suspension of disbelief is easily achievable because he was a badass in his own right and had the looks to go with it. 

Nobody 5'9 and 170lbs should ever last more than a minute in the ring with Brock unless he's in suplex city.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really wanna see Balor win but i just fucking know they're gonna have Miz sneak up and get the win, tired of him in the fucking IC Title scene.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

change the channel time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CW with Tony Nese...time for a break...


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

AAAAAAAHAHAHAHA! ROMAN REIGNS HURTS STROWMAN JUST AS MUCH! I knew Strowman running into those boxes was going to spoil the whole 'monster among men' gimmick. TIME FOR ROMAN'S REVENGE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

6 man cruiserweight tag match?.. Back to the NBA playoffs.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Piss break, and get clothes out for work tomorrow time...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think it is cool that they can change the rope color so quickly.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> I am so pissed that Brock is holding the title hostage. I bet all the guys in the ring wish they were apart of the Smackdown brand.


Do we know who Brock is facing at "Great Balls of Fire"


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> I am so pissed that Brock is holding the title hostage. I bet all the guys in the ring wish they were apart of the Smackdown brand.


I bet all the main event guys are pissed Brock is champion. He gets whatever he wants. Shame really.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> I am so pissed that Brock is holding the title hostage. I bet all the guys in the ring wish they were apart of the Smackdown brand.


And take on the Main Event Maharaja? I'd take my chances with Brock.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> Anyone care to catch me up on the show so far? will rep the shit out of you in return


http://www.lordsofpain.net/reports/wwe/raw/LIVE_COVERAGE_OF_TONIGHT_S_WWE_RAW_5_1_17.html


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> Anyone care to catch me up on the show so far? will rep the shit out of you in return


THe women all wrestled in a tag match, Alexa binned Bayley.

Gallows beat Enzo

Rollins, Miz, Ambrose and Balor talked. Triple threat match made for title shot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And heres a bunch of CW's in a huge tag team match because.....um...well just because.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SureUmm said:


> Anyone care to catch me up on the show so far? will rep the shit out of you in return


It's sucked. Now you're all caught up.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is there a point to this match? Or is this just a six man tag match for the sake of having a 6 man tag match?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I hope Bray will not come out of nowhere during the triple threat to claim a shot to the IC title.Last thing we need is another awful Ambrose vs Wyatt


I could see him coming out and interfering but to cost Balor the match up to set up their storyline. Can also see Joe coming out interfering to continue his feud with Rollins.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Noam Dar should do a Day Man gimmick. He's not too far off right now.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

It seems like, if you're not competing for the CW title, then you're just bound for 6 man CW tag team matches.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Notice that they didn't say the winner fights for the IC belt at Extreme Rules; they just say a title shot.

Balor will win, fight Ambrose next week, and Wyatt will interfere. Thus, they commence Wyatt vs Balor.

Or Rollins wins, fights Ambrose next week, and Joe interferes.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jack is a fuckin' cheater with all those weapons!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

205 Live is all about umbrellas?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wait, Noam Dar and Alicia FAAAWWWKKKSSS are no longer a thing? Well shit, there goes any reason to give a fuck about him. :armfold

But nevermind that shit, Gentleman Jack is here! :mark: :quite


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why isn't Kalisto part of 205??


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Holy shit what a bunch of geeks. Thankfully there's an NHL game to switch to.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Awesome One needs to defeat those other 2 geeks.

It's time for The Miz to take back what's rightfully his.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Is there a point to this match? Or is this just a six man tag match for the sake of having a 6 man tag match?


For the sake of it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone tell me how 205 Live is the most exciting hour on tv when its not on tv? So tired of hearing Graves spout that fucking line.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They should just give Tony Nese a Chris Masters' like gimmick.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Bayley <3 said:


> Holy shit what a bunch of geeks. Thankfully there's an NHL game to switch to.


That's exactly what I'm doing. Playoff hockey > 5 geeks and Jack


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Nese has some ugly fucking trunks, looks like some shit some 10 year old would make on a caw in 2K17.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Tazawa hyperventilating again.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why isn't Kalisto part of 205??


Because he was killed recently, with the cause of death being BRAAAUUUNNN!!! :braun


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cruiserweight match. ... Applies torture rack showing his strength... fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shame the crowd is so dead for this.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I drink and I know things said:


> 205 Live is all about umbrellas?


And bananas :shrug


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CW's= Alexa Bliss's ass time.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Well Nese and Kendrick could work as tag team, their gimmick could be that they are a chibi version of Chris Masters and Drew McIntyre.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I miss Cedric Alexander. 

He, Mustafa Ali and Neville are on another level.

Then there's TJP and Swann.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Are Tozawa's orgasms some type of Asian stereotype that Vince heard about or something?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another artificial break in the action to justify a commercial break.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was so happy during that Dean/Seth/Finn/Miz segment :lol Three of my faves together in one segment! Seth & Dean interacting is one of my favourite things!!

The best bit was when Dean was like "can you see me?" To Kurt on the phone and when he waved at the camera, Seth & Finn turning to look as well :lmao And "he's mad that I have his phone number!" :lol Oh, Dean.

Can't wait for the triple threat. Dean doing commentary, please!!

And then I get Noam Dar and Jackie Boy! I am enjoying Raw haha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> CW's= Alexa Bliss's ass time.


Ya know thats a great idea


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Anyone care to catch me up on the show so far? will rep the shit out of you in return


raw starts off with bliss in the ring with a lot of divas, stands on a podium and laughs at bailey, all 8 women end up in a tag nmatch, bliss wins
mr hurt me enz lost to gallows in a singles match
the big dog seriously injured by the man monster mountains by running into cardboard boxes, big dog stands tall
rollins comes out rambling, balor comes out rambling, ambrose comes out drunk as fuck and miz comes out rambling, ambrose talks to siri and makes a match for number one contenders match for the UINVERSIA OH WAIT IC championship

anyways you have missed nothing because its been absolutely horse shit


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Why isn't Kalisto part of 205??


I've been crying about this for a long time. He should be the CW champion and Neville should be on the main roster.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Another artificial break in the action to justify a commercial break.


They've done this so blatantly for so long now that I'm numb to it. But it's so lazy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> CW's= Alexa Bliss's ass time.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> I could see him coming out and interfering but to cost Balor the match up to set up their storyline. Can also see Joe coming out interfering to continue his feud with Rollins.


I don't know, it seems WWE's plan is Miz-Balor.Joe could interfere to make Seth lose.Bray vs Ambrose seems plausible and it is wrong because they're both in shambles right now.Bray needs to be rebuilt from scratch and Ambrose needs a turn because he has nothing more to offer as a babyface.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know thats a great idea


I know right?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL that what's sad, when they returned from commercial break I tought it was a japanese crowd, so dead.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I miss Cedric Alexander.
> 
> He, Mustafa Ali and Neville are on another level.
> 
> Then there's TJP and Swann.


Is Cedric close to getting back do you know? 

Shame Mustafa Ali isn't in the match because he's been killing it on 205Live and deserves the chance to showcase some of that on Raw...


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing. Playoff hockey > 5 geeks and Jack


6 geeks.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> I know right?


That thing has many uses. It gives me erections AND she poops out of it.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Dammit. This crap isn't over yet?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Torture rack AGAIN in a cruiserweight match.. Fucking awful..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859205394467442688


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

safc-scotty said:


> Is Cedric close to getting back do you know?
> 
> Shame Mustafa Ali isn't in the match because he's been killing it on 205Live and deserves the chance to showcase some of that on Raw...


Not sure.

Yeah, he should be on RAW, as well as in my sig, as well as Nese.

I should get on that soon.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

If Nese got a charisma transplant, he could easily be a mid-card champ. Hopefully he does get a CW Title reign at some point, though. Dude's got a great look and is a solid combo of power and speed like Neville.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

YankBastard said:


> I've been crying about this for a long time. He should be the CW champion and Neville should be on the main roster.


I rather have Austin Aries on the main roster.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

END THIS MATCH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> That thing has many uses. It gives me erections AND she poops out of it.


Not sure why, but that had me dead :Rollins


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus this is such a sad sack of shit.. Spot spamming and the spots aren't even good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a drop kick wins the match, christ on a bike


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

These guys kill these matches. Give 205 Live the show exclusive Trios titles please


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Well done Cole for the GI Bro reference.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gallagher getting some shine.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I always cringe when somebody gets a tooth knocked out, ouch.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HERE WE GO YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

How did Jeff get a tooth knocked out with no visible blood? It must have been a cap or something.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gallagher headbutts always sound so brutal. Like skulls are cracking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GI Bro reference, whoa?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus kicked THE SHIT out of Jeff's mouth.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ouch with that kick. 

Haven't seen heel Cesaro in a long time.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> GI Bro reference, whoa?



Sometimes Cole is alright.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the stereotypical "look at us, we're heels" thing everybody does when they turn :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They don't even allow that shit in UFC what Sheamus did to Jeff, that shits ridiculous, i'd be pissed if i was Jeff.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


> a drop kick wins the match, christ on a bike


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at MAGGLE with dat dere G.I. Bro name-drop and Tozawa actually getting over thanks to his kiai.

And holy shit, Matt's obsolete mule really did lose a tooth thanks to FELLA. :mase


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Now they wear black, such a pair of bad boys...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they are salivating over Sheamus kicking Jeff straight in the face but the Punt and Curb Stomp are banned...ok


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Be a Star.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

BROKEN TIME COMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WWE with that instant replay type video.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SavoySuit said:


> Sometimes Cole is alright.


He's been alittle better since JBL went to SD. I'll give him that.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sheamus kick Jeff back to the toothless aggression era.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great to see Sheamus still works too stiff.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shit we're heels now!!! Buy dark _badass_ clothing and walk with a smug look!!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

To Break or Not to Break, That is the Question.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> They don't even allow that shit in UFC what Sheamus did to Jeff, that shits ridiculous, i'd be pissed if i was Jeff.


Agreed. The Hardys style is so light, yet the crowd is nuts for them. Guys like Sheamus work a lot more snug to mediocre reactions.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So they are salivating over Sheamus kicking Jeff straight in the face but the Punt and Curb Stomp are banned...ok


enzo punt kicked gallows earlier on


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

He wasn't bleeding so probably was a fake tooth. If you get a legit tooth knocked out then you'd be pretty bloody in the mouth. It was too clean to be a legit tooth.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Now they wear black, such a pair of bad boys...


Bad to the boooone. Ba-ba-ba-ba baaad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> enzo punt kicked gallows earlier on


Yeah shows how inconsistent they are with these things.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> I rather have Austin Aries on the main roster.


OK, fine. But I think many could agree that Kalisto should be on the CW roster. Not having a Luchadore on a Cruiserweight roster is a crime.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> He wasn't bleeding so probably was a fake tooth. If you get a legit tooth knocked out then you'd be pretty bloody in the mouth. It was too clean to be a legit tooth.


he was bleeding during the match but it was just a trickle


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MTV movie awards = All the popular things with teens win.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BaeJLee said:


> Bad to the boooone. Ba-ba-ba-ba baaad


WWE's next PPV name change..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Shit we're heels now!!! Buy dark _badass_ clothing and walk with a smug look!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> He wasn't bleeding so probably was a fake tooth. If you get a legit tooth knocked out then you'd be pretty bloody in the mouth. It was too clean to be a legit tooth.


I doubt that. He legit kicked the fuck out of him. To me, that was as real as it could be.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This should be interesting to say the least..


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I miss "Too Many Limes" theme.

This sounds like a theme for a cheap pirates movie.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> He wasn't bleeding so probably was a fake tooth. If you get a legit tooth knocked out then you'd be pretty bloody in the mouth. It was too clean to be a legit tooth.



uhh... did you see that backstage footage? The tooth was gone. This wasn't Kevin Kelly wearing a blackpatch on his tooth.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They need to lose the kilts now.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Okay now that Cesaro is wearing a skirt his James Bond entrance makes even less sense.

This whole production needs to change, pronto.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

still using the face entrance, gotta love creative, LAZY C*NTS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus got an awesome theme song.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

My dude Sheamus! :mark:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

So since Cesaro is heel now is he the Swiss Super Villan? :hmmm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't watch NXT (I don't have the network), but I just noticed in that commercial that Drew Galloway is back in the WWE. Wow! I remeber back when he was "the chosen one".


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheamus ad Cesaro can pull off the heel work, especially Sheamus.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sheamus and Cesaro trying to be the basham brothers


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh look.. Your cut and paste turn on the crowd heel promo


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

these crowd shots are killing me


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else ever noticed Sheamus' underrated mic skills?

Like seriously.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope this leads to the re-breaking of :evilmatt


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Cesaro will never be anything more than a glass ceiling guy if he doesn't cut his own promos, he is not Brock Lesnar.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for Sheamus to now randomly despise the fans once again because he got fed up with Jeff and Matt beating him. "I'm a heel now, time for me to hate you guys again!".


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

What is that blue flag???


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh sorry Sheamus, I think Enzo & Cass might have won if the Hardys hadn't been there tbh...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I miss "Too Many Limes" theme.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> He wasn't bleeding so probably was a fake tooth. If you get a legit tooth knocked out then you'd be pretty bloody in the mouth. It was too clean to be a legit tooth.


um no the entire tooth wasnt out the root was left and the nerve was exposed


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tripsscust at their jackets rocking the EU flag.

Mission accomplished on making me have disdain for them, I suppose.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Why are they dressed like 90s school shooters (outside of the kilt.)


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow. Could they make Bayley look like a bigger loser? Just have her stand there with her arms folded pounting like a 10 year old just had her doll taken from her while the woman who beat her for the title runs her mouth just a few feet away?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'd like Sheamus and Cesaro to stay a heel tag team but also get some singles shine as well. They can be a dominant upper-midcard duo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*DELETE!!!*


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So what's the main event tonight? The triple threat? I'm thinking about going to bed (serious).

Where's Roman or Braun?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

We want broken hardyz!!'


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat cringe catch phrase.... fpalm


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

why a swiss has europe union flag?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DELETEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

SureUmm said:


> I'd like Sheamus and Cesaro to stay a heel tag team but also get some singles shine as well. They can be a dominant upper-midcard duo.


Problem is all the main eventers are competing for the midcard title as it is. Who isn't in a feud/involved in that? Bray and Joe? Both heels.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Wait a minute that was the intro of "No More Words"?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

oh my... We are the bar? Terrible.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, this is Cesaro's best promo yet..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Lothario said:


> Why are they dressed like 90s school shooters *(outside of the kilt.*)


They actually sell tactical kilts now.

No, I'm not kidding. http://www.511tactical.com/tactical-duty-kilt.html


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they turned them heel just so we can have a face vs heel feud?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

DELETE!!!! :mark:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Finally a promo from the Hardyz


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DELETE! DELETE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HARDY'S!

:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Better to retreat than to be...DELETED! :madhardy


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Not broken... dang.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Really Sheamus looks like a rapist with that skilt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The jackets and kilts don't look right together lol.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

So they can't legally say it, so they let the audience say it for them. Brilliant.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish Matt was still AT LEAST as athletic as Jeff still is.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charly, The Miz, and Maryse :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Sheamus and Cesaro need to fade away and classify themselves as obsolete!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cesaro feeling like sucha bad ass in his brand new heel black coat.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> So they can't legally say it, so they let the audience say it for them. Brilliant.


I thought WWE got the rights?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE BROKEN HARDYZ @IDONTSHIV FOREVER :woo*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We are almost there, Cracked Matt more Broken each passing day, we are close to


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Thats not even half-broken for fuck sake


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

If this was AE The Miz would say that if Ballor wanted to bang his women he would need a ladder.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> They actually sell tactical kilts now.
> 
> No, I'm not kidding. http://www.511tactical.com/tactical-duty-kilt.html


Just when you think you've seen it all...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm into this Hardys/Shesaro feud. Seems like the Hardys could end up Broken.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gene and Bobby!!! Brilliant!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Dean :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becoming Broken Matt again is going to be the slowest of burns.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Cringe Ambrose


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dean is such an idiot and not in a good way.

Fugg OUTTA HURR maann!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Paradigm said:


> Problem is all the main eventers are competing for the midcard title as it is. Who isn't in a feud/involved in that? Bray and Joe? Both heels.


This is true. They're likely going to be strictly a tag act, I just see potential in them having an alliance as singles wrestlers.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Thats not even half-broken for fuck sake


Yeah I'm fucking sick of seeing a partially broken Hardy. I'm about to turn on them. I really thought they'd come out in the old Broken clothing and the whole 9 yards. I'm fucking pissed. The rest of the night doesn't mean shit, unless Roman Reigns gets attacked again.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

What a stupid line by Ambrose. Miz did the right thing by not even responding.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So did Maryse forget how to wrestle or what? She barely did shit at WM acting as if she never wrestled before in her life, and is still just following Miz around, fuck put her in the womens division already.

I need to see that erotic legs spread wide open camel clutch of hers again


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Realistically who the fuck is going to buy a "The Resurrection of Gavin Stone" DVD? Even if your a huge HBK mark, did anyone even watch that shit?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman main event raw without main eventing god night all


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the family man, baybay!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slater and Rhyno sighting?!

Nice surprise!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Titus a manager now?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Apollo Crews and Titus O'Neil as a tag team????


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Titus Brand :maury


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beauty and The Man Beast! :mark:

Really hope they get a RAW Tag Team Title run at some point.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why would they put this on Youtube before the show when they're just going to put it on TV anyway?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus, don't act like you don't know Heath..... #SlaterGator


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why does Apollo Crews looks like a muscular baby?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Listen to the man, Crews. Titus was father of the year.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

WWE has this obnoxious habit of taking any off the cuff remark that gets a reaction and trying to make it "a thing". Heath saying he had kids was funny, but now his graphic and shirts literally say "I GOT KIDS I NEED THIS JOB" like that's fucking dumb.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, Heath and Rhyno went from being one of the highlights of Smackdown to being filler on RAW.. So strange..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Booker what do you think of Titus O'Neil?"
"He's a big guy"

LOL :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fucking hell it just gets worse


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Is Titus a manager now?


It might be a role best suited for him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, now that I think about it, a Booker/Titus feud during the RA era would've been lit!

LOL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> Damn, Heath and Rhyno went from being one of the highlights of Smackdown to being filler on RAW.. So strange..


Like almost every SD guy that went to RAW


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

:lmao Book with the best answer ever. "He's a big guy."

:booklel


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

frankthetank91 said:


> Realistically who the fuck is going to buy a "The Resurrection of Gavin Stone" DVD? Even if your a huge HBK mark, did anyone even watch that shit?


fuck hbk its ABOUT WARD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How the not so mighty have fallen. Poor Heath.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I still can't believe Apollo got called up when he did. He's shown no personality, but they could have at least had a plan for a guy with look and athleticism.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Cole Crews has all the tools, he just needs some bookers and writers that give a shit about him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Apollo actually had charisma, dude probably would be in the Main Event scene.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The fact that Jeff Hardy and Sheamus are the same age boggles my mind. People talk about Orton's odd situation but Jeff Hardy through his years on tv and his bump count feels like he is around 45 yet he is just 39!!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, Apollo needs to step up. He would be a great WWE champ..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nolo King said:


> Damn, Heath and Rhyno went from being one of the highlights of Smackdown to being filler on RAW.. So strange..


They were filler on SD long before the shakeup. Basically right after they won and then lost the tag titles.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Titus O'Neil has all the charisma and personality of a random NFL player making a celebrity appearance at a PPV


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is the crowd booing for? Somebody get kicked out or something? Lol.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> If Apollo actually had charisma, dude probably would be in the Main Event scene.


He needs a mouth piece and a character.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

"With the assist from Titus!"


How, Booker? :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rhyno photobomb :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

A heel Apollo with Titus as his manager could have some potential. Maybe.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Titus is such a natural in this role!

LOL


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Something going on in the audience?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Rhyno lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best thing Rhyno has done since coming back.

:lol


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Crews is getting the mahal push of Raw this year


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so they're going to show the highlights for the 3rd fucking time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good Reigns/Braun stuff next, let's see what they do/say.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What is the crowd booing for? Somebody get kicked out or something? Lol.


I'm pretty sure security tried to stop Beachball mania !! :lol


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

where is the apollo/titus angle going? I can't see apollo getting over. hope im wrong.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I can see the disappointment in Apollo's face when he gets no reaction. That match was alright though, I'm not sure what he needs to do differently.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Cole Crews has all the tools, he just needs some bookers and writers that give a shit about him.


Bookers and writers can't give you charisma though


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like Jericho willing only be on one show after all


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> He needs a mouth piece and a character.


He got called up wayyy too early.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> They were filler on SD long before the shakeup. Basically right after they won and then lost the tag titles.


Yeah, it's strange booking indeed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm pretty sure secruity tried to stop Beachball mania !! :lol


Crowd enjoying themselves and not the boring show.. Better call security! :vince


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The fact that Jeff Hardy and Sheamus are the same age boggles my mind. People talk about Orton's odd situation but Jeff Hardy through his years on tv and his bump count feels like he is around 45 yet he is just 39!!


I'm just surprised at how good he looks considering the abuse he's put himself through not on physically, but with his battle with drug use. All things considered, he made out pretty good. At least on the surface level.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Apollo Crews is a good talent but they mismanaged his debut on the main rsoter, this a guy who needed a mouth piece to put him over, then he can back it up with his in-ring work.

Is not only that he is not good a promos but he has NO CHARACTER, he just one day appeared on RAW and that's it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fark man Crews what you thinking you know Your Boy Titus was named Father of the year. How ya play the brother like that man :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Titus is such a natural in this role!
> 
> LOL


At the same time, how long can you have a legit 6'6, at least 270 lbs guy with a mini-Ronnie Coleman physique be a manager? I know Estrada was in better shape than many on the roster ten years ago but still :maury


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> It's the family man, baybay!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've had enough replays of the PPV with Reigns.. I wonder if WWE will show more..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The fact that Jeff Hardy and Sheamus are the same age boggles my mind. People talk about Orton's odd situation but Jeff Hardy through his years on tv and his bump count feels like he is around 45 yet he is just 39!!


Jeff was doing hillbilly backyard shit when he was 15 probably, Sheamus didn't start training until he was 24.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They moved the first ever Smackdown champs to make them enhancement talent.. :sigh:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cole putting over Braun vs Roman as one of the most brutal matches they ever witnessed, why? because Roman bit down on some blood capsules? 

Taker vs Brock from 2002 is what i'd call one of the more brutal matches









Cena vs JBL for Judgement Day









Orton vs Cactus Jack would be one i'd say as well









But Reigns spitting up some blood capsule blood outta his mouth doesn't even make the top 50.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Angle :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

That theme...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how happy Kurt Angle always is to be there


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh good, an update on The Big Dawg.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> At the same time, how long can you have a legit 6'6, at least 270 lbs guy with a mini-Ronnie Coleman physique be a manager? I know Estrada was in better shape than many on the roster ten years ago but still :maury


So what's the problem? :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kurt.

:mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, Booker is a natural. Please keep Otunga away..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I hope Angle is really as happy as he looks. He seems like he's loving being back in WWE and getting the big reactions.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope Roman can recover.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How come Angle never pronounces "wwe" fully :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Wyatt.. Please go away... Just.. Fucking go away


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh no fucking way,


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Strowman to Smackdown please and thank you


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol this








tore Brauns rotator cuff


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

...Oh Bray


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kurt can't say W-W-E?

He's all like "dubbadubba-e"... ffs, LOL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kurt can't pronounce WWE well can he?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Urgh, Wyatt.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Here comes Wyatt.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Well at least Bray had a nice ride on a limo for free.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no....no this idiot fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, go away Wyatt.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So what's the problem? :grin2:


It is odd to me to have a manager that towers over many of the guys in the ring. I guess I think of a wrestler as a guy who is unable to go.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is Wyatt coming out? Oh dear...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh great. Torn rotator cuff = No :brock v. :braun


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

We gotta get someone to help Kurt with his inability to say the letter W lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking forward to a re-packaged Roman upon return..the boos need to be redirected elsewhere ..thank you Braun chants for injuring Roman is just classless regardless of who it is


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh. Here we go.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

With the way Kurt stands with his knees bent, no way he ever gets cleared by WWE doctors to wrestle again.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Kurt can't pronounce WWE well can he?


I think it's from the neck surgery, he slurs some words.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Booker T - "Never seen a man control the crowd like this man"

Undertaker apparently never existed.. Or The Rock, or SCSA, or Jericho.. Or.. .

Shut up Booker


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I thought it was gonna be a Wyatt-Balor feud?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My name is Bray Wyatt and I say the same promos every week.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That pop! :mark: Turn him face!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look the guy who can NEVER win a match without help, man this guy is fucking pathetic as a character.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Kurt angle slams Wyatt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So, no Braun tonight? 

:fuckthis


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bray talking a bunch of shit as usual lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bray going to offer to "control" Braun?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL

Please don't tell me Bray Wyatt bragged about what happened last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angle just shook hands with the Devil.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> We gotta get someone to help Kurt with his inability to say the letter W lol


I think it's from his neck surgery. He slurs a lot of words


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Someone take the mic away from Bray, he really cant say anything slightly sensible.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh just get to the damn point Wyatt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Quite frankly just chatting shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just go back to Husky Harris ffs, Bray Wyatt is dead. Husky Harris has more credibility at this point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Get to the point fam, what you talking about ?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh... Wyatt.. Reborn for the 900th time with another rambling promo...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder where this is headed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chatty Katty Bray.

:mj4


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

How as this boring cunt still got a job

Fuck off Bray


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bray, what the fuck are you rambling on about? :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> Looking forward to a re-packaged Roman upon return..the boos need to be redirected elsewhere ..thank you Braun chants for injuring Roman is just classless regardless of who it is


Oh please stfu those chants won't stop anytime soon as long as wwe keeps trying to make him something he will never be


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mother fucker sounded like Willow for a second.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't know how Wyatt stays so motivated.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Can this fat ass just go away?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Bray Wyatt "closed the chapter of Randy Orton", who will "be Trapped in the House of Horrors forever"?

Dude, Orton took Bray's title, he didn't get it back, and Orton escaped the house.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

oh shut up bray, you're fucking pathetic now, every time you say this shit you lose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

......Ok?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell are you talking about Wyatt?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

How many times can one man be reborn? Jesus got it, just do it once. After that it's just tacky.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Still expect Wyatt to feud with Balor for whatever reason.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

R U FUGGIN KIDDING ME WWE?

COMMERCIAL?!?!?!?!?!

WHAAAAAA THEEEE FUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG/!?!?!?!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I think Bray wants to take Braun back..Braun is Bae


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Please god no.. Don't let Kurts first match back in WWE be against this jobber...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bray sucks so much


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In Bray's mind, that was a 'win' for him, I guess.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So... we don't get to hear what goes down with Roman and Braun??? :lol


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Bray Vs Angle is refreshing. Cant wait to see how it plays out


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is that it? Is the promo over? That didn't accomplish anything!


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

That was it? What a yawnfest


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Alan Moore understood the wrestling business, I'd love to see what he would do with the Bray Wyatt character


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this makes no fucking sense


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Wyatt still far more over than most of your favorites, despite being booked like shit.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Close what chapter? The one of the guy who destroy your family, house, title reign and you only defeat for the interference of 3 other guys? Sure, Bray, sure.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> I wonder where this is headed.


To Nowhere Land


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder what the Broken Hardy's working with Bray Wyatt would be like?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Still expect Wyatt to feud with Balor for whatever reason.


No he's gonna be feuding with Ambrose. That feud would be awful it would be the battle of who sucks worse


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Angle's head looks like a big toe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BRAY WYATT


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wyatt is just as delusional as Curt Hawkins at this point thinking he's some big threat.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> Don't know how Wyatt stays so motivated.


I would have given up by now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Is that it? Is the promo over? That didn't accomplish anything!


Does anything Wyatt does EVER accomplishes everything? There is never a point to it, it is all ambiguous and cryptic in order to try to pass of as scary but in the process it is just pure nonsense.

This was so lame.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Screw ya'll. I like Bray.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859226717877002240


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray seems dead as a character. Angle is part of the machine. Old Bray would have raged against that machine. New Bray asks him to stay out of th way. meh


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I know heels are most of the times full of himself and have a different view of reality, but Bray Wyatt is starting to sound like a guy with Asperger.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Sexy Kurt making Fat Boy Bray's ankle hurt = RATINGS :vince$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Wyatt still far more over than most of your favorites, despite being booked like shit.


This forum really sucks at knowing the difference between talent and booking.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

What was the fucking point?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

DOTL said:


> Screw ya'll. I like Bray.


Agreed!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> In Bray's mind, that was a 'win' for him, I guess.
> 
> :lmao


You know, a delusional wrestler gimmick that has 50/50 booking but genuinely thinks he wins every match would be a very entertaining character at face value.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Alan Moore understood the wrestling business, I'd love to see what he would do with the Bray Wyatt character


Delete it.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Was expecting :braun and got another pointless promo by Wyatt.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Angle's head looks like a big toe.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Braun has a torn rotator cuff, that takes a few months to rehab if the injury is true


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> No he's gonna be feuding with Ambrose. That feud would be awful it would be the battle of who sucks worse


I think that is going to be Miz feuding with Dean.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Ah crap.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If they put Braun with Wyatt again doing some angle where he "controls" Braun that will be the death of Braun. Best thing that happened to Braun was getting away from Wyatt.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gawd I love Rollins and Ambrose together!

Even though I give Ambrose a lot of shiet.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

That had the potential to be really interesting if Bray was offering Angle his services to control Braun, but it didn't really go anywhere. 

Bray just needs to be babyface at this point. The crowd wants to cheer him and he's beyond stale as a heel, as much as I'm a fan and he's still easily one of the best promos on the roster (delivery wise).


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

And Braun is an overgrown 3 year old. Mark Henry did it better.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Wyatt still far more over than most of your favorites, despite being booked like shit.


His entrance is over because people like to get involved and they try to make it their own moment using their phones.

They dont give a shit about him in the ring


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Boooooo this version of Dean Ambrose.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Dean turning heel outta nowhere would make no sense. I think him losing the IC title and developing a mean streak first before finally snapping and turning heel is better.


That's why I said BUILD towards it.

They actually just had a segment!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So is Ambrose supposed to be funny or.......


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What in the HELL is THIS


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

THESE TWO :lmao I love Dean & Seth together so much!! Seth's face at the end :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A fucking Double time!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back to you Gorilla lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Always enjoy a Seth and Dean interaction


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

"That's already a real show I was on it actually." LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aries.

:mark:

But no reaction. :hmm:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I didn't recognized Austin Aries theme, is so generic.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A DOUBLE! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> THESE TWO :lmao I love Dean & Seth together so much!! Seth's face at the end :lol


Wrestling soulmates


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok that Sean Mooney reference was great.

Spelling is hard.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am liking Ambrose the interview guy "Back to you Gorilla" :lmao


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Would be nice to see Rollins Brose Balor in Balor Club and form a new-aged NWO or WWE version of BC


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would love it if they moved Aries to the main roster!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> That's why I said BUILD towards it.
> 
> They actually just had a segment!


Oh well I agree. Dean is due for a heel turn anyways and could make him even more entertaining and interesting. WAnt to see how a heel Dean would be done anyways.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJP, king of the crickets.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Aries.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> *But no reaction. :hmm:*


He needed that CW Title win last night, I could see people losing care because their taking too much time to put the strap on him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

once upon a time raw used to be the show you couldn't wait to watch, talk to your friends the next day talking about what just happened last night then waiting for next monday to approach.

but not this stale infested shitefest.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone got Charly caps from tonight?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Listen for the pop , you guys hear it for Perkins ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Wrestling soulmates


I missed them interacting so much. Seth's exasperation at Dean and Dean's total disregard that Seth is annoyed :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They can't even book Aries right... He spills personality and charisma when announcing.. They they book him like a generic geek in the ring.. I can't stand WWE


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

He's just TJP now?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This forum really sucks at knowing the difference between talent and booking.


"Smart" marks.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer Charly Caruso tbh.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TJP as a ring name? ok.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Perkins still coming out with that ultra looking babyface entrance, fucking hell...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Right, as it's confirmed Braun isn't on the show.

I'm gone.

Night all x


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I missed them interacting so much. Seth's exasperation at Dean and Dean's total disregard that Seth is annoyed :lmao


Yeah that's always been their act, play off each other very well.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm happy to see a Cruiser Weight match at this time in the show..said 3 people total.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

he got Dq'd because the ref was out of position 

what the actual fuck


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Changing his ring name to his acronym is kind of weird.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they going hard as hell establishing the tjp name. must've said it 100 times already


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

SavoySuit said:


> uhh... did you see that backstage footage? The tooth was gone. This wasn't Kevin Kelly wearing a blackpatch on his tooth.


No, I mean that tooth in his mouth was like a temporary cap or something. I know he actually got it kicked out. But considering the lack of blood it looked more like a loose cap that got kicked out.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This show feels like putting abandoned ideas that fell on the writing room's floor on live TV.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

They said "TJP" like 12 times in a minute. Kill me.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Another 205 segment? fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

A FUCKING ADVERT


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ronzilla said:


> Would be nice to see Rollins Brose Balor in Balor Club and form a new-aged NWO or WWE version of BC


As much as I don't want to admit it, it would need Reigns.

Unless Reigns turns them down and says he wants to do his on thing for now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BrotherNero said:


> What was the fucking point?


Considering Bray has something of a clean slate following his victory over Orton, it makes sense that he'd make his presence known.

I would've preferred him straight up threatening Kurt a la his "down with the machine" days, but at least he put Angle on notice.

:draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, another CW match.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I missed them interacting so much. Seth's exasperation at Dean and Dean's total disregard that Seth is annoyed :lmao


Come on, that segment was dog shit. Even Ambrose, who is very charismatic and can make almost any pile of shit they give him sound good, couldn't save that segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh God, what's Dean gonna say to Finn next? Gonna annoy him too I expect :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd really like to know why Aries isn't allowed to do the Brainbuster, fucking Murphy was doing it in NXT but they can't let Aries do it when it was his finisher over a decade?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJP drinking game.:liquor


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can we just get to the triple threat match.. This shit is boring.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> um no the entire tooth wasnt out the root was left and the nerve was exposed


Then why the lack of blood? It was super clean looking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too many commercials.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> THESE TWO :lmao I love Dean & Seth together so much!! Seth's face at the end :lol


There was definite bromance going on there .


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I can't wait for these commercials to end and for the return of the Purple Rope magic men to return to TV:crying::mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

TJP getting heat?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone else thinks TJ Perkins looks like Alexis Sanchez?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> I think that is going to be Miz feuding with Dean.


No there was a spoiler that WWE changed their minds. Dean vs Bray and Balor vs Miz


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd really like to know why Aries isn't allowed to do the Brainbuster, fucking Murphy was doing it in NXT but they can't let Aries do it when it was his finisher over a decade?


I'm hoping he beats Neville with it. They loosen up a bit on the cruiserweight title matches, Kendrick did a god damned Burning Hammer in the CWC.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol 15 seconds back from commercial and they already said TJP another 5 times, jesus christ they going for a record?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rockets destroying the Spurs right now 49-25.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> TJP drinking game.:liquor


Someone gonna end up in the ICU!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"We are back from the commercial break and TJP is in control"

"TJP has to make a statement!"

"TJP, the kip up....off the second rope and the cover!"

"It's Austin Aries vs TJ FUCKING P"

Shut up!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd really like to know why Aries isn't allowed to do the Brainbuster, fucking Murphy was doing it in NXT but they can't let Aries do it when it was his finisher over a decade?


nxt stuff is allowed, main event stuff is not, muscle buster is now banned as well


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> THESE TWO :lmao I love Dean & Seth together so much!! Seth's face at the end :lol





Architect-Rollins said:


> Always enjoy a Seth and Dean interaction





Dolorian said:


> Wrestling soulmates












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859228610745450496


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> TJP drinking game.:liquor


You would be passed out from all the alcohol if you were doing a TJP drinking game.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I would like to know what the dude in front row does for a living so that he could just sit in the front row every show as if he doesn't need to work at all


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Rockets destroying the Spurs right now 49-25.


Good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Only Booker fucking T would mention the anniversary of the country whippin' match between MAGGLE and J.R. during Cole's abortion of a heel run.

:tripsscust

Come back soon, Otunga. :serious:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol 15 seconds back from commercial and they already said TJP another 5 times, jesus christ they going for a record?


they're getting the name over since they're not calling him perkins anymore.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> Then why the lack of blood? It was super clean looking.


Tooth got broke off there was still some of it left


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The other CW match was more fun than this one, and I say that as somebody who loves Aries. I'm still thinking about that Dean & Seth segment tbh.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I muted my TV so I don't have to hear TJP anymore!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> nxt stuff is allowed, main event stuff is not, muscle buster is now banned as well


Aries wasn't even allowed to do it in NXT either.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is with commentary saying TJP every damn second? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ, TJP TJP tJP TJP TJP this TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP that


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

RIP to Purple Tape


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Love them busting out that old school spot where the heel gets pulled into the ring post.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

C'mon TJP!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TJP


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i seriously would love a counter up on the screen for how many times TJP has been said, would be at about 55 right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful counter by Aries.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aries is good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They had some nice sequences to close that match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good match fellas.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

tj "motn" perkins does it again


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TJP TJP TJP TJP


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Beautiful fucking counter into the Last Chancery.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Somebody tell that white kid to stop dancing!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahh they're trying to get the name trending


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice match. Aries is in the groove and TJP is the damned truth as a heel.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Good match. TJ is really underrated. Great selling by Aries.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a cool way to go into the Last Chancery.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859228610745450496


This is the kind of cutting edge humor I expect from WWE. IQ level of room temperature. The people in WWE who are dumb enough to find this funny, are probably the same who are dumb enough to find bullying funny.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> Then why the lack of blood? It was super clean looking.


Is reading not a strong suit of yours? I said why in my post


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

say it one more time i'm changing the channel..(couldn't even finish typing this)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a decent match, too bad crowd was dead for it. The counter into the Last Chancery was great


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TJP that was a TJP good match TJP.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TJP > Finn Balor

Perkins is better in the ring than Balor and both are complete garbage on the mic. 

Both guys should be jobbing in squash matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Vince in their ear right now "Keep saying TJP damn it we need to get that over and make them forget about the last name Perkins! Say it again! Again!".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice match, as expected. :clap Wouldn't be surprised at all if it winds up being MOTN.

And guys, if I didn't know any better, I swear that Perkins shortened his name to TJP. :kappa


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Great match. People may not like the CW division but there's alot of things they do right it seems.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

T.

J.

P.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wish I was taking a shot for every time they said TJP tonight


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol Eat a Carb


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffs graves just said tjp twice in less than a nano second wtf


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Austin Aries hurt his TJP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good grief.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wtf


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Drifter :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn I love Elias. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did I mention TJP? :cole


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who's in the Balor Club? What the hell IS the Balor Club!?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

ELIAS!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TEE JAY PEE might as well change his theme to this, since he's so "BAAAAD" now. lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So the main event is going to get a good amount of time. Nice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO of course Dean is the one who likes The Drifter's music :lmao

And "for god's sake man, EAT A CARB" :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"You know any Pearl Jam?"

Well played, BASED Dean-O. :yoshi


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Did I mention TJP? :cole


naaa:nerd:


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

drift baby drift


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

FFS, I normally hate Dean's comedy stuff but him nodding along to the drifter was great :lmao


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Ambrose has found his calling as a backstage interviewer.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, that ladt Ambrose segment was hilarious.

Ambrose + Balor eating a donut + The Drifter

All in one segment!!!!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Who was that with the guitar?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Drifter just passed by the TJP while playing his TJP


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

THE GUY said:


> Wish I was taking a shot for every time they said TJP tonight


U would die


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That boy Drifter getting paid to walk past a camera for 5 seconds strumming a guitar, he's a winner.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I wonder if one day The Drifter will encounter Brock Lesnar backstage.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Eating the doughnut is the most charismatic thing Balor's done in the last year.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

You guys what is happening to me? I'm usually not the biggest fan of Dean Ambrose, but he is hilarious tonight and I'm actually kinda enjoying him! This is weird lol!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

If Seth and Balor want Brock why would they want the IC title.
Surely one of them would say , no thanks keep your IC I want the Universal title.
The loser of this match will be the actual winner.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Who's in the Balor Club? What the hell IS the Balor Club!?


There's no "the". Just Balor Club. Like Chess Club, not the Chess Club.

In Balor Club, you Balor.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

B. [R] said:


> Who was that with the guitar?


The Drifter... Elias Samson.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

B. [R] said:


> Who was that with the guitar?


TJP


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

B. [R] said:


> Who was that with the guitar?


his name was tjp


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

WWE please end the Ambrose comedy bullshit. He is being wasted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"TJP with the kick, and Graves TJP has something to prove, TJP wants to prove he's above Aries, TJP with a nice counter there, TJP looking real good hear, TJP getting slapped by Aries and now TJP sliding outside the ring, looka t TJP running, TJP looking to lure Aries outside, TJP playing it smart"

That was literally how that shit sounded all through the fucking match, christ almighty we get it you no longer want us to know him as TJ Perkins give a fucking rest. They probably lost a handful of viewers just get the name TJP over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This RAW has been very TJP, the ratings should be TJP as well.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> There's no "the". Just Balor Club. Like Chess Club, not the Chess Club.
> 
> In Balor Club, you Balor.


The Balor club is reserved for the suckiest of suckiest. That's why it's just Balor in it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The High King said:


> If Seth and Balor want Brock why would they want the IC title.
> Surely one of them would say , no thanks keep your IC I want the Universal title.
> The loser of this match will be the actual winner.


Because Lesnar won't be around anytime soon. The guys need a title to fight for. Besides it doesn't matter of Finn, Seth, Miz or Ambrose want Brock. Braun is next to face him and then Roman takes the title off Brock so...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What if Brock being an absentee champion is really just a ploy to elevate the IC title? :CENA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dean and the drifter...what a team.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> TJP


Great wrestler, shit gimmick and the dab is dopey af. Nice try though.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The High King said:


> If Seth and Balor want Brock why would they want the IC title.
> Surely one of them would say , no thanks keep your IC I want the Universal title.
> The loser of this match will be the actual winner.


Cause the IC belt is the top belt on MNR due to the UC belt being on Brock who is barely around.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> TJP





the_hound said:


> his name was tjp


Jesus christ.. Back to back :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

the_hound said:


> his name was tjp


No ! You can't steal what I said! Way to TJP my spotlight.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol Goldust is still going for it?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "You know any Pearl Jam?"
> 
> Well played, BASED Dean-O. :yoshi


Just realized the Robotnik theme I posted sounds almost like *"JEREMYYYY SPOOOKE IIIIN...." * :lol








-PerfectDarkness- said:


> TEE JAY PEE might as well change his theme to this, since he's so "BAAAAD" now. lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How about a TJP Production, Goldust?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Golden Truth record not good enough to be fighting on tv.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like if wins and losses matter :heston


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Based gold dust


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I prefer Golden Truth to the Club


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FINALLY

Golden Truth being taken seriously!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Farking grovelling :lol. Whats Jinder Win/Loss Ratio? Past year 1 win 0 losses.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> The Balor club is reserved for the suckiest of suckiest. That's why it's just Balor in it.


It's not sucking, it's Balor'ing. You're just not cool enough to understand *pops collar on leather jacket*.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol TJP and TJP acting as if they deserve a title shot and TJP actually bringing up the fact that they're TJP doesn't looks so good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I miss Goldusts stuttering/tourettes gimmick lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

TJP begging Kurt for a title shot, pathetic


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry you guys suck ass so no match for you. LOL. I'm dying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, what was that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> TJP


I don't know why I found this so funny lol! :laugh: Oh goodness!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Kurt should've said:

"Why are you still receiving WWE paychecks meanwhile I have to bust my ass off in front of 50 tourists in Orlando"


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Damn Cole just shit on Otunga


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker looking at Cole like he wanted to fuck him up :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why doesn't Vince understand that no one cares about Otunga? jfc.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That segment was golden


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Booker is fucking hilarious. Somebody please tell me they gif'd his reaction to Cole. Dude almost broke character. :maury


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronzilla said:


> Damn Cole just shit on Otunga


Booker looked like how the fuck do I respond to that at Cole


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins coming out last confirmed!

YES
YES
YES


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those last few minutes were rough.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hey look! It's TJP and TJP.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Big triple threat match here guys, TJP v. TJP v. TJP :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

how bad has it been?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*throws hands in air*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Big triple threat match here guys, TJP v. TJP v. TJP :mark:


So no matter what TJP wins? I'll take it!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn i'm still sad we didn't get to see Finns entrance at Mania, would of been fucking epic


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Bet they go to commercial after Finn's entrance.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> how bad has it been?


its been really TJP


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Now the Y2J won and is on Smackdown now does this mean KO is back on Raw? It would seem like a waste to put him on Smackdown for 3 weeks and start a feud then go back to Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> This RAW has been very TJP, the ratings should be TJP as well.


TJP/10


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Booker is fucking hilarious. Somebody please tell me they gif'd his reaction to Cole. Dude almost broke character. :maury


:jet5 I saw


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Irish vanilla midget vs forced face Seth vs DA MIZZZZ


----------



## Faboss (Apr 26, 2017)

After all these years... Goldust still trying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty obvious Joe will interfere. He hasn't even been on the show yet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i really hope TJP wins this, but i'm worried TJP might end up winning, but then again TJP would make more sense.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Time for the match between The Awesome One and 2 geeks.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Finn still sporting the marks of Mahal on his forehead?
:ha


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no! Why does it have to be TJP vs TJP vs TJP in the main event?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nicky Midss said:


> how bad has it been?


I've been watching since a little after 9...it's actually been good? I have no complaints, things feel pretty fresh. Apparently there was some Roman bullshit I missed out on.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

This guy could stand a chance against Lesnar , really :ha


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Big triple threat match here guys, TJP v. TJP v. TJP :mark:


RAW is TJP


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh shocker, another commercial. That has to be a record tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So after the commercial, two more intros then another commercial and by the time their done the main event will start at 10:55


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Booker looked like how the fuck do I respond to that at Cole


lol he gave the look as if his crush heard him fart.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJP finally over on WF.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Just realized the Robotnik theme I posted sounds almost like *"JEREMYYYY SPOOOKE IIIIN...." * :lol


Real talk though, Jeremy is one of the GOAT songs of *any* genre. :trips9


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This should be an entertaining match.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Balor is a puny dwarf that makes Neville the jacked elf seem big.
Looks ridiculous seeing a dwarf in his underwear and a leather jacket and collar up.
Look in the mirror man for gods sake.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's now halftime in San Antonio and the Rockets lead the Spurs 69-39.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Watch too many TJP's tonight


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> :jet5 I saw


I saw too and was too on edge to come reply. 

I was waiting on the "N" word! 

HAHA!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God i really hope TJP wins this, but i'm worried TJP might end up winning, but then again TJP would make more sense.


Don't forget, TJP could very well interfere.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker's face was so funny :lol And then him and Corey sorta looked at each other too like 'the fuck?' while Cole talked :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias kind of looks like Macho Man in a way, to me.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't forget, TJP could very well interfere.


Yup. Vintage TJP.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Every wrestler in the company is just TJP with mask.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't forget, TJP could very well interfere.


Ah yeah thats very TJP, TJP could very well interfere and cost TJP the match therefore costing TJP the TJP title.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Time for the match between The Awesome One and 2 geeks.


t j and p? for the tjp number one contenders belt against tjp next week on monday night tJp

yassss table for tj3


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Is kinda stupid that Perkins has a name that evokes a face chant name: T-J-P! now that he is a heel.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hey look its TJP and TJP and TJP on table for TJP! :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Maryse changed clothes. I wonder why.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Damn Cole just shittin on them both tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn, just realized...even Maryse is TJP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Table for 3 looks eminently watchable. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz wins at life


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Booker looking at Cole like he wanted to fuck him up :lol


I didn't read the up part for a second and was very confused at first lol!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The Miz is the heavy weight of the match... weird.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ah yeah thats very TJP, TJP could very well interfere and cost TJP the match therefore costing TJP the TJP title.


Nonsense you are being ridiculous I think TJP is definitely winning this match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This SHOULD be good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There's another activity that involves watching Maryse that can lead to blindness. :curry2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Maryse changed clothes. I wonder why.


the sound of tjp name drops made her wet


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know why Seth & Finn just didn't go after Miz straightaway :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Maryse changed clothes. I wonder why.


So she could do this backstage and post it to instagram /sarcasm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Nonsense you are being ridiculous I think TJP is definitely winning this match.


He has no chance, TJP is winning this easily.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Cool to see The Miz in the main event tbh



Edit: Pretty sure Miz is winning this.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah Miz, let the 2 geeks go at it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

"190 lbs" Finn Balor dwarfed by the ref.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> The Miz is the heavy weight of the match... weird.


That is because this is a cruiserweight match

The winner faces TJP


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz is the largest man in this match? Lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He has no chance, TJP is winning this easily.


Bro you are just being a crazy smark! Stop hating on TJP, he deserves this push man


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I always wonder:

Is Seth Rollins a big fan of TMNT and his tight and boots are a tribute to The Shredder.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz is giving me memories of GOAT Edge.

Tears.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The High King said:


> Balor is a puny dwarf that makes Neville the jacked elf seem big.
> Looks ridiculous seeing a dwarf in his underwear and a leather jacket and collar up.
> Look in the mirror man for gods sake.


He just wants to be Alex Wright. That's all. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God Miz is so fucking entertaining lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Miz "let's talk about this!"

Finn just shaking his head when Miz wanted to work with him :lol


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Honestly, to me, it makes Rollins and Balor look like idiots for chasing Miz instead of fighting and then watching out for Miz


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Is kinda stupid that Perkins has a name that evokes a face chant name: T-J-P! now that he is a heel.


he should insist that his name is TJ PERKINS, encouraging the crowd to chant TJP at him to make him angry.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I always find it so dumb when they decide to change someones name slightly, like Alexander Rusev, for some reason Vince got the itch to take away his first name, same for Cesaro, then he felt the urge to take away Langston from Big E leaving him with no last name. And whenever they do this shit they drive it into your fucking head their new name. 

I seriously don't get it, is Vince sitting around one day and thinking "Damn Roman looks fucking good tonight...wait a minute i just now realized i hate the name Finn, from now he's just Balor! Say Balor 80 times tonight Cole say it damn it! i want those people to forget they ever heard the name Finn!!".


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Bro you are just being a crazy smark! Stop hating on TJP, he deserves this push man


TJP is much more talented ! He's the complete package, you've gotta accept it bro !


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously though how much longer does Seth have to sell his "injury"?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh God, Cole mentioning Joe made me realise we haven't seen him yet. He's gonna make sure Seth doesn't win, isn't he?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I saw too and was too on edge to come reply.
> 
> I was waiting on the "N" word!
> 
> HAHA!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seriously though how much longer does Seth have to sell his "injury"?


I am really hoping they drop the knee angle soon. Enough already.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Very dangerous push, Miz.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> TJP is much more talented ! He's the complete package, you've gotta accept it bro !


Man just stop with the nonsense! TJP has the looks and the moves, he's the face of this company.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Was that a weak holy shit chant before commercial break for someone being pushed off the turnbuckle? seriously? I fucking hate fans sometimes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I cringe every time Rollins does a high risk spot.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Rollins is hurt. Did yall see his head snap onto the barricade? Dangerous push by the Miz.. hopefully it isn't serious


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The dude from Workaholics really sucks when he's not on Workaholics.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Booker's face was so funny :lol And then him and Corey sorta looked at each other too like 'the fuck?' while Cole talked :lol


LOL

I missed the Graves part.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> TJP is much more talented ! He's the complete package, you've gotta accept it bro !


TJP is the complete package... if you are talking about a bland, boring vainilla midget :grin2:


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

MisterK said:


> Rollins is hurt. Did yall see his head snap onto the barricade? Dangerous push by the Miz.. hopefully it isn't serious


he could sell a neck injury for a year to go along with his knee injury.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Joe vs Braun would be a nice matchup


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seriously though how much longer does Seth have to sell his "injury"?


I was just getting ready to ask this, he's gonna be like DDP back in 97-98, DDP sold injured ribs for over a year and a half.

So i guess from now on every Rollins match its always gonna be him selling the knee and fighting through the pain while his opponent targets it, thats gonna be entertaining.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wonder if Joe will come out?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah! Choke out that vanilla midget.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The US Title rematch between TJP and TJP.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I was just getting ready to ask this, he's gonna be like DDP back in 97-98, DDP sold injured ribs for over a year and a half.


It was fine until Cole brought it up on commentary tonight. Hopefully once his feud with Joe is over, he doesn't have to sell it anymore. We all know he's fine lol.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What the fuck was that Finn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That cross body looked bad.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dafuq was that? Was that suppose to be a crossbody?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> TJP is the complete package... if you are talking about a bland, boring vainilla midget :grin2:


:lol it was a joke broski. Playing off of how many times the commentary team said "TJP" during his match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambrose and the Drifter for tag champs! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth could have broke his freakin neck right there.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor nearly killed Rollins there...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That botch yikes


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

God damn Finn has no luck, guys are just trying to end this dude.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seriously though how much longer does Seth have to sell his "injury"?


The rest of his career, I'm just playing lol!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL at Miz angry teenage haircut.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Rollins is just a botch/injury machine....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :lol it was a joke broski. Playing off of how many times the commentary team said "TJP" during his match.


Ah, having paying much attention to the forum, playing a game on my tablet


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh God, I had a bad flashback to Cole's fanboying of Miz when he said he was one of the all time greats :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

That's right Cole, the IC title launched Booker's career.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I told ya'll that guy was a troll.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Miz's hair looks ridiculous during matches, i hate that fucking trendy hair style nowadays with the sides shaved and long on top.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

He is not on SDL anymore, why he is still using that move?


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

MisterK said:


> Rollins is just a botch/injury machine....


That was clearly Balor's fault.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"This is a stepping stone for these guys!"

Rollins held the main belt for months
Miz won his first WWE title after pinning cena at mania
Balor was first universal champion

The commentating team is fuckin awful


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweet sequence right there.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Finn looks good!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finn about to injure both Rollins and Miz. :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

2...SWEEEET


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When Finn pinned Seth, you could see Seth looking off to the side waiting for Miz to break up the pin lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The 1916? Is that not just an inverted drop that many wrestlers past and present have done.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Rollins is fucking reckless. jesus christ. Either injuring himself or other people


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

"The winner of this match and still trapped in the midcard hell is..."


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Feels like they're moving to Finn vs Miz. Think Seth wins. Then again, where does that leave Joe?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loved how Seth sold that DDT


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

This has been a really fun match tbh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That was an *inverted* 1916, you clowns. :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Would it be physically possible for Rollins and Balor to simultaneously Sling Blade one another?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Loved how Seth sold that DDT


One of the best at selling at DDT.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Why can't Seth tape his wrists properly?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The 1916? Is that not just an inverted drop that many wrestlers past and present have done.


Yeah same thing as the Scorpion Death Drop


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins selling the DDT is always amazing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just waiting for Joe to interfere, good match, though.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

KOMania1 said:


> That was clearly Balor's fault.


It looked like Balor's fault on the initial viewing but you could see clearly on the replay from the other angle that Rollins over-shot himself... Unless Balor was supposed to be further back in the ring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kicked the bad knee out of him Cole?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL Cole was about to say Maryse Miz's husband


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a really great match :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Great match!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Where is Joe?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SureUmm said:


> Would it be physically possible for Rollins and Balor to simultaneously Sling Blade one another?


It probably would result in a concussion with the way it requires the guy doing it to spin and pivot around the opponent. They would almost cluck head 9/10 times


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match has been quite good so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd def. has woken up. :mark


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm not gonna lie I despise Finn, but this match is crazy good. :clap


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

What. A .Match! I'm enjoying this!!!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Terrific match here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match right here.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Maryse has been eyeing Rollins all night :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn good match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best RAW match in a while, better than anything in Payback imo


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Great match, and Cole's calling the hell out of it.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Terrible move.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn good match.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

joe to come out distract seth
balor wins to face dean as dean and miz is done to death


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit!

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is indeed, awesome.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gah, so many fucking pin cover and kick outs... when the fuck has the frog splash finished?

I hate the WWE style.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Rollins lookin' like HBK in dis bih!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

GO SETH! That was a gorgeous sequence. I'd love to see Dean vs Seth again tbh.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This is really good.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great match


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That moment where you realize if Ambrose replaced any of the guys the match would suffer lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins has such a fucking beautiful Frog Splash.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Seth can barely stand because of his injured knee.

Seth goes running full speed across the ring. 

Seth can barely stand because of his injured knee.

Seth executes a frog splash.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cole is channeling JR.. He's actually calling a great fucking match


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Fuck that was awesome


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match is fucking awesome


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth is amazing!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor is unpinnable! :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That superplex + the falcon arrow is a thing of beauty

Damn, this match is fucking good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOD DAMN!

:mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy shit Rollins is ridiculous


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A falcon arrow is going to finish now?

WTF is going on lol, I'm like the only one not buying these sig kick outs.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's hulking up!!!!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

That was the kind of move Jim Cornette would bash for its lack of credibility.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seth has shown some awesome stamina in this match. Guy has kept a frantic pace nearly all match


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

SETHHHHHH YOU KILLIN IT MY DUDE


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollins hits about a 4.999999342347 Star Frog Splash


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

there is he


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Match is fire


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Iron-man Rollins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HE'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FUGG YOU JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Knew that was coming.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Seth is killing it tonight


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BAH GAWD THAT NO GOOD SON OF BITCH SAMOA JOE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

There's Joe, y'all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love that superplex into the suplex driver spot. Welp, looks like Aries / Perkins won't be MOTN after all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match is HYPE!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

And theres Joe lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh ugh, Joe ruined that. Seth was on fire in there.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

And Joe ruined it...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CALLED IT.

Street fight at ER.

:mark:


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Rollins about to tear his ACL again...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This fuckery :lol

Typical.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why didn't Maryse yell at The Miz? LOL!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I couldn't give 2 fucks about fat joe


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh fucking christ.. TNA overbooking incoming.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

OMGGG BRAYYYY WHYYY


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok Wyatt :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is the right amount of fuckery


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

what the fuhhhk


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

That Sister Abigail was clean....


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

So many interferences, this is NITRO!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

First time Balor got pinned.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Great heat for Joe. :lol Miz vs Dean again. Ugh.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wyatt's about to lose another feud lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes!! Yes!! Yes!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wyatt to wtf?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This ending doe


lmfao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, I thought Balor was gonna win.

Great match even with the bullshit, but I feel like we're back to where we started.

Rollins/Joe continues, and so does Miz/Ambrose


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And once again Wyatt starting yet another feud by a random assault for no reason at all other than he needs a feud.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well nice way to set up 3 matches at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz only won cos of two interferences :lol

And looks like Wyatt vs Finn is still on?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:clap great match.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Finn Balor's first loss handed to THE MIZ... what a fucking waste


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

THE MIZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So it is Ambrose vs Miz again...ok.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MIZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eat shit Balor :mark: :mark:


Good match, in the *** 3/4- **** range.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to ER next month.

:mark:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh FFS, just turn Bray face! Fuck off with him randomly attacking people and then trying to justify it with some bullshit reason the week after.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Miz wins the main event of RAW BAY BEE


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you Joe.

Thank you Bray.

Good night.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Superb finish. All men looked great but Seth really looked like a star out there tonight. Definitely the MVP of the match.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

how you ruin a match with over booking the finish 101


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Good match, shame we had to see Wyatt stink it up again


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Great match, enjoyed Bray and Samoa coming in too!

Fuck the Miz though, boring as hell.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Honestly a great match


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Would love to see heel Ambrose vs face Seth at some point though.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Good match was great seeing it in person


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Excellent match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao So much for unpinnable. :lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh, wow. The Miz is the IC title number one contender again. Didn't see that one coming, nope...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That was an awesome match, but the fuckery at the end took away from it imo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They had to ruin with a clusterfuck fpalm

That been said, who would have thought that Miz would be the 1st person to pin Balor?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match was awesome.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Great, great match. The outcome was as expected for The Miz, but I'm down with it. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe slammed the SHIT out of Seth on the outside. Damn. Love the physicality. Bring that shit to ER next month.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MisterK said:


> Finn Balor's first loss handed to THE MIZ... what a fucking waste


Balor should lose to The Miz 10 times out of 10 tbh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay.... Miz vs Ambrose again, two SDL guys who feuded on SDL are once again feuding on Raw. Will Miz ever be involved in anything other than the IC title? Give us something new ffs, i don't want either of these guys with the ic title. Finn winning the title would have been something fresh and new.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Joe and Seth for the 564th time
Ambrose and Miz for the 6723rd time

Way to go creative that is fresh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> So many interferences, this is NITRO!


:dance


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

What a horseshit finish. Why can't we just get clean endings to RAW PPV main events? I mean one I actually care about, not just crap like Strowman vs Big Show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I could care less about the fuckery that happened at the end of the match. That triple threat was really fucking great.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Great match until the overbooked fuckery.. It was one step away from having NWO run in and bury everyone for no reason


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One of the best triple threats I have seen in awhile


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Yay.... Miz vs Ambrose again, two SDL guys who feuded on SDL are once again feuding on Raw. Will Miz ever be involved in anything other than the IC title? Give us something new ffs, i don't want either of these guys with the ic title. Finn winning the title would have been something fresh and new.


Finn will be winning a title but it won't be the IC title. He got that UC in his sites at SummerSlam 2018.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The match was fantastic **** maybe ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The High King said:


> Joe and Seth for the 564th time
> Ambrose and Miz for the 6723rd time
> 
> Way to go creative that is fresh


Joe and Rollins has only wrestled once? Lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ridiculously good match ruined by WWE overbooking the ending. They always do this, have a really great match and ruin the ending like that.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yay.... Miz vs Ambrose again, two SDL guys who feuded on SDL are once again feuding on Raw. Will Miz ever be involved in anything other than the IC title? Give us something new ffs, i don't want either of these guys with the ic title. Finn winning the title would have been something fresh and new.


I feel the same but he's main eventing Raw and winning so I can't be too mad. There is no world title right now so shit's weird. I did want to see Balor vs. Ambrose though.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> This match was awesome.


Until all the interference garbage at the end.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So, Bray Wyatt is cutting a promo that he wants his due ... and wants the IC title?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

How 'bout that TJP though?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh look... It's Bray Wyatt attacking someone and starting a feud for no reason.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

DWils said:


> What a horseshit finish. Why can't we just get clean endings to RAW PPV main events? I mean one I actually care about, not just crap like Strowman vs Big Show.


RAW exists to build matches to go onto the Network. That's why.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859228782644781056


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

safc-scotty said:


> It looked like Balor's fault on the initial viewing but you could see clearly on the replay from the other angle that Rollins over-shot himself... Unless Balor was supposed to be further back in the ring.


Balor's positioning was off and he turned his shoulder to Rollins.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Tooth got broke off there was still some of it left


Then like I said it was probably just a cap that broke off.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That triple threat match is PROOF that you don't need to spam finisher moves in order to have a pretty good match. Spamming signature moves is better since those maneuvers can still trick fans into thinking a talent has won the match, AND it also prevents finishers from losing their credibility. 

Kudos to Seth Rollins, The Miz, and Finn Balor for their performances tonight :clap


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone have an exact number on how many feuds Wyatt has start by just showing up randomly and assaulting them? I mean all his feuds are just him randomly deciding to assault someone and then he justifies it the following week with a bunch of jibberish no one understands. 

Can they not come up with any other way for him to start a feud or something?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The finish very much got everyone back on track now...

Rollins/Joe
Wyatt/Balor
Ambrose/Miz

All matches for Extreme Rules no doubt. Reigns/Braun will have their rubber match there as well probably.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match saved an otherwise forgettable RAW.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Is reading not a strong suit of yours? I said why in my post


There was no blood that I saw. I'm pretty positive it was just a cap that got knocked loose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Even though Dean vs Miz is overplayed, I'm glad it's not Dean vs Bray cos I didn't really want round 2 of that feud lol.

Would have been cool to see Dean vs Finn cos that's a new match, or Dean vs Seth again cos the circumstances are different now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Extreme Rules

Ladder match? 
Miz vs Ambrose

Steel Cage match? 
Wyatt vs Balor

Last Man Standing match? 
Joe vs Rollins


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Miz wins the main event of RAW BAY BEE


Precisely why im done watching for the foreseeable future


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DWils said:


> Until all the interference garbage at the end.


The finish served it's purpose in setting everyone up for their respective angles for the next PPV.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The finish very much got everyone back on track now...
> 
> Rollins/Joe
> Wyatt/Balor
> ...


Which hopefully will end Ambrose/Miz, Rollins/Joe, and Braun/Roman for good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awesome main event. Thought Rollins was the MVP. It's the first time in a while where I saw glimpses of 2015 Rollins.

The fuckery was expected and I did like they set up 3 seperate rivalries. Problem is they already did Ambrose vs. Miz months ago (and God please do not do another Ambrose Asylum match) and even though Bray vs. Finn is a fresh match up, I just want Bray to to turn face already. But, I'm willing to see where they go from here.

Overall a solid show that suffers from the same thing every week that it's too long.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

That could have been a match of the year candidate at least for television, but the fuckery killed that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dana Brooke/Nia Jax/Alicia Fox/Sasha Banks/Emma/Mickie James/Bayley/Alexa Bliss opening segment

- Dana Brooke/Sasha Banks/Mickie James/Bayley vs Nia Jax/Alicia Fox/Emma/Alexa Bliss

- Seth Rollins/Finn Balor/The Miz/Dean Ambrose segment

- Sheamus&Cesaro/Hardy Boyz segment

- Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose backstage segment

- Austin Aries vs TJP

- Golden Truth/Kurt Angle backstage segment

- Finn Balor vs The Miz vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Alexa Bliss's remark to Mickie James was savage. If I were Mickie James, I would looking to beat the piss out of the writer that scripted that.

Sheamus and Cesaro have the aesthetic of Neo Nazis now, which I think is pretty neat.

The main event was probably one of the best main events I have seen on Raw in a long while.....glad I watched.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Which hopefully will end Ambrose/Miz, Rollins/Joe, and Braun/Roman for good.


Reigns and Rollins should probably end their respective feuds there. Ambrose depends, if Miz wins then he has a rematch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Wyatt literally just picks someone to attack because he needs a feud, no other reason.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Does anyone have an exact number on how many feuds Wyatt has start by just showing up randomly and assaulting them? I mean all his feuds are just him randomly deciding to assault someone and then he justifies it the following week with a bunch of jibberish no one understands.
> 
> Can they not come up with any other way for him to start a feud or something?


Wyatt is the same old same old.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Another god awful raw. It sucks to know there's a definite off season now. Ill be back in July or August i guess.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

Yeah I've actually grown to like Wyatt a bit though this PG era he is one of those guys if the most who is hurt most by the rating

PG 13 Rated R Horror Movies PG Horror Movies but he's actually made it work a bit but his character is definitely hindered a lot by the rating if this show was MA or TV 14 he could easily be legendary just based on his character a lone


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Tonight's Raw definitely felt different without both Braun Strowman and Chris Jericho.  And, a decent Raw overall with a few memorable matches/segments such as:

- *Alexa Bliss* as your *NEW* Raw Women's Champion! :rude

- The "Triple Threat" match between Seth Rollins, Finn Balor, and The Miz (that was awesome!). 

Oh, and if :cole says "TJP" one more time... :aj3 (STAHP SAYING "TJP" EVERY OTHER WORD!)


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Amazing main event. Big props to The Miz for showing well with two world class workers in Rollins and Balor.

Didn't care for all of the interference at the end, but still, all three guys deserve major props.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rave Bunny said:


> Oh, and if :cole says "TJP" one more time... :aj3 (STAHP SAYING "TJP" EVERY OTHER WORD!)


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Good main event, everything else sucked.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Awesome main event. Pun intended. A little too much fuckery and false finishes for my taste but still very entertaining.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW as a whole was quite lackluster. The main event was a strong way to close, but no :braun hurt RAW severely. Glad I didn't attend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuckery sucks, BUT at least in THIS particular case it actually built three different matches going into the next PPV. So, it made sense, at least. Wasn't random at all and is leading somewhere. You can't say that all the time for fuckery, unfortunately.

Oh yeah, and I was told that Seth Rollins fella can't wrassle anymore. In no way giving him more credit than the other two, as I believe it should be distributed evenly between the three, but point being, Seth looked very, very good out there. You mean to tell me...he CAN still wrassle?!

:mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Fuckery sucks, BUT at least in THIS particular case it actually built three different matches going into the next PPV. So, it made sense, at least. Wasn't random at all and is leading somewhere. You can't say that all the time for fuckery, unfortunately.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I was told that Seth Rollins fella can't wrassle anymore. In no way giving him more credit than the other two, as I believe it should be distributed evenly between the three, but point being, Seth looked very, very good out there. You mean to tell me...he CAN still wrassle?!
> 
> :mj4


Seth was the star of the match. :Cocky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Rollins was pure dynamite on that match but all three did great and the ME was awesome. Miz did some great heel work throughout the match and Balor also got to show off his moves with some good sequences. There were a couple of off spots but all in all, great match.


----------



## LoveMyMoos (Apr 2, 2017)

So Balor isn't feuding with Lesnar for the UC, now they wont even put the IC on the line for him and he'll be in a mid card, non-championship feud. Can we quit whining about his push? No? Well, doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> There was no blood that I saw. I'm pretty positive it was just a cap that got knocked loose.


jesus christ how stupid can one person be it broke off so the root didnt break you know the part in the gums there i explained it for you since you cant grasp a simple concept


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Less is more when it comes to Roman and ESPECIALLY Strowman.

I was originally pissed he wasn't there, but that's actually a good thing.

I want to see him next week.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Pretty good episode of Raw. Extreme Rules is gonna be dy-no-mite. The main event set up Wyatt/Balor, Ambrose/Miz, and Rollins/Joe. Pretty sweet card when you add that to the tag, women's, and CW rematches and hopefully Braun/Reigns in some crazy stipulation match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Local sportscaster in Sacramento showed a RAW clip on sports. :lmao


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

> Joe and Seth for the 564th time
> Ambrose and Miz for the 6723rd time
> 
> Way to go creative that is fresh



Too be fair Ambrose/Miz only had two matches this year back in January and neither one on was PPV. There little IC title switch and feud was mixed with them both being in the Royal Rumble and it's promotion. Then the feud basically ended with both guys wrestling for the World Title on the next PPV in Elimination Chamber match. So Extreme Rules will be first PPV Miz/Ambrose match ever and they can make it some type of gimmick match as well. While Rollins/Joe only had one match and we were clearly going to get a rematch after last night.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Alexa slaying bitches at the start, and Miz emerging triumphant at the end.

It's like the bookers were possessed by my inner fantasy spirit for this Raw. :fuckyeah


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

> Which hopefully will end Ambrose/Miz, Rollins/Joe, and Braun/Roman for good.



I think it will the odd thing about each feud is. Ambrose/Miz were feuding in December/January, Braun/Roman were feuding in February and Rollins/Joe feud started in February(first match was supposed to happen in March). Then they all took breaks for Mania to feuds with someone else. Then they went back to these feuds in April. They could have squeezed in Ambrose/Miz at Payback, but since they already wrestled twice in January(as well as once in December). I think they didn't want to do overdue Miz/Ambrose and save it for Extreme Rules. Even though all of these guys have had breaks in their feuds, I think it would be a mistake if all three feuds don't end at Extreme Rules. I believe that will be the payoff for all of these feuds and then they will all go onto fresh stuff.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Even with no Roman Reigns and Braun Stroman, I thought this week's show was decent. Started off strong with Alexa Bliss and the rest of the Women on the roster. Want to see Alexa hold the Title for a while not hot potato it. Kinda don't understand Mickie James and Dana Brooke are aligned with the faces. With no Champion on the show, the focus shifts to Dean Ambrose and the IC Title. The promo by Seth Rollins was fine and then came the other guys who all played their parts well. 

So are Cesaro and Sheamus full blown heels now? Or just jealous the Hardyz took their WM moment? I don't think the fans want to hate Cesaro, only Sheamus. Have no clue where this Apollo Crews being with the Titus Brand is leading to. I thought the Austin Aries/TJ Perkins was kinda slow and it made me turn away. Neat main event match. All participants shined with a very favorable winner and seeds for the upcoming feuds. Now that Bray is done with Orton, his next victim is Finn Balor. I can dig that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor's undefeated streak is OVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH :evilmatt

Is was bad while it lasted.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

How dumb a decision it was to have Strowman injure himself like that. 

Here was the guy who destroyed Reigns, a notorious thing and then you air footage of that making him look like a total moron from a Saturday morning cartoon. 

The alternative would have been better. Angle bans Strowman from the arena to protect the roster from harm, Reigns still injured in a week or so convinces Angle to lift the ban so he can face him again despite going against the wishes of the "medical facility professionals" (sorry that is what I imagine WWE calling doctors :lol ) so you can still keep the guy strong if you need to. Make their deciding match a #1 contenders contest for the UC as well and that sets up Summerslam. 

As for the rest of RAW, I was entertained by the stuff around the IC title, the main event was really good. Non spoiler, Wyatt is losing the feud against Balor. 

Heel Sheamus/Cesaro is a nice change of pace. Watching partial broken matt is hilarious, he is itching just to play that role fully but he has to hold back because of the off screen nonsense that is still going on.

Alexa Bliss in her own words calling Mickie James as old as Moolah/Mae was also pretty amusing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The stuff around the "main event" was very good. Liked all the Ambrose/Miz/Rollins/Balor segments.

The whole "Rollins selling his knee" stuff should slowly stop, though. Does not make much sense with the moves he's pulling.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

The botch between Rollins and Balor may have been Rollins fault given Balor probably assumed Seth was going for the high knee like he does the majority of the time when he jumps towards an opponent from the top rope. He also goes for a clothesline at times but I've never seen him do a cross body from that position. It would explain why Finn was not in position.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watched it back, and was kind of happy and somewhat surprised when Ambrose asked the crowd who they wanted to see face Dean more out of the two, Rollins got the bigger pop by quite a comfortable margin, especially considering Balor just came back.

Also, for some reason tonight I really noticed just how short Finn is. There's something to be said for being 6'0" or 6'1". But whatever Finn is? He's so freaking short.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The main event was awesome. Incredible, how much more enjoyable the show is without the supposed "World champion" and the two supposed main-eventers. The supposed top 3 guys on Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Watched it back, and was kind of happy and somewhat surprised when Ambrose asked the crowd who they wanted to see face Dean more out of the two, Rollins got the bigger pop by quite a comfortable margin, especially considering Balor just came back.


The fans love them some Dean vs Seth  Proves that a lot of people will never get tired of seeing them face each other.

I also loved the great pops Seth was getting in the actual match, especially when he went nuts and was flying all over the place. The crowd was loving it and it made me smile a lot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Little clip of what happened after the show...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859255652538961921


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> I think it will the odd thing about each feud is. Ambrose/Miz were feuding in December/January, Braun/Roman were feuding in February and Rollins/Joe feud started in February(first match was supposed to happen in March). Then they all took breaks for Mania to feuds with someone else. Then they went back to these feuds in April. They could have squeezed in Ambrose/Miz at Payback, but since they already wrestled twice in January(as well as once in December). I think they didn't want to do overdue Miz/Ambrose and save it for Extreme Rules. Even though all of these guys have had breaks in their feuds, I think it would be a mistake if all three feuds don't end at Extreme Rules. I believe that will be the payoff for all of these feuds and then they will all go onto fresh stuff.


Whatever happens, hopefully it results in the IC title going to a geek like the Miz. I don't mind the Miz - in fact I enjoy his skillset far more than the majority of the roster's, but the guy has been booked like a geek for far too long, and he'll clearly always be booked like a geek. That's who should carry the IC title. It's a title for geeks.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

_"Even your contemporaries mae young and the fabulous moolah are now at a better place. 
You're still here. Inspiring me."_

:booklel :banderas :banderas :banderas 

quote of the night. Alexa was so fuckin good.

Liked almost everything about Ambrose/Miz/Rollins/Balor, I marked every time Ambrose and Balor had an interaction 'cause I wanted to see their chemistry for ages. Ambrose/Rollins chemistry still :lenny Wanted to see Rollins or Balor win, but of course......... things had to happen. unk2

SLATER..................... :mj2 Fuck this. Fuck Rhynos photo bomb, your best friend, your tag team partner was destroyed and you have no better thing in mind than THAT???? Cringed.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

That main event was unreal, if you're moaning after tonight then there's no real point in you watching WWE.

Wyatt Balor - Cool 
Joe Rollin - Cool 
Miz chasing his prized possession - cool.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

They say TJP way too much:rock5


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Bliss' promo was top notch. Her, Miz and Charlotte are bringing back the TRUE heel who doesn't cater to smarks and only wants heat.

Ya'll are moaning at the finish of the main event? Miz won in the PERFECT way as a slimy heel, an angry heel Joe wants revenge and a fresh feud between Balor/Wyatt was set up.

It was a good match with a hot finish and ya'll are complaining? This type of sh*t was regular during the AE and everyone loved it.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Loved how Alexa humiliated the other inferior divas. 

Main event was good, the Finn/Seth/Dean/Miz segment was even better. 

Raw is so much better without Roman & Strowman.

Worse thing about it was the Luke/Enzo match. 

I liked the Cesaro/Sheamus promo a lot too.

And the Bray promo was just another phenomenal promo.. I mean, he's Bray!

Edit: Actually nevermind, that main event was fucking incredible!!! Holy shit!!! Balor/Wyatt gonna be interesting.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> Notes from the 5/1 Raw tapings in Sacramento. A normal show featuring one of the best main events Raw has had in a while with Rollins vs. Balor vs. Miz to set up the new programs. The show drew 9,500 fans and the crowd was hot for the key stuff. For Main Event, Gulak beat Dorado with a choke in 8:00. Hawkins came out and issued a challenge to anyone in the back. Axel came out and won in 8:00 with the Perfect plex. Axel got a good reaction although most do when set up in that manner. Raw opened with the entire women’s division in the ring for a coronation ceremony with Bliss. Bliss carried the segment great as a cocky heel with some great ring presence. Most of the ancillary focus was on Bayley, who was shown visibly depressed about losing, and having no viable complaint since they did a clean finish. Bliss said “The Queen is dead (regarding Charlotte being off Raw),” and that she is the Goddess of the WWE. Bliss then ran down a few of the competitors. She went to James and said that she watched her since she was a little girl, and how inspirational she was to her. But then she said that James’ contemporaries, Moolah and Mae Young, are in a better place and why is she still here. She went up to Jax, who is about a foot taller and who knows who much larger. The fans wanted a confrontation and popped for it. This felt like a down the line tease of a Jax face run against Bliss. She said she had no problem with Jax and put her over. Then she went to running down Banks, saying that she beat Banks to get her title shot, and mostly ran down Bayley, talking about how Bayley let all of relatives and fans down and her nephews were bawling their eyes out when she lost. Bayley tipped over the platform Bliss was standing on which led to a fight. This led to a match where Bliss & Emma & Jax & Fox beat Bayley & Brooke & James & Banks in 13:53. Most of the match was Banks selling to set up the Bayley hot tag. The match was good because they were careful who they let in the ring, as it was mostly Fox, Bliss, Banks and then Bayley for the finish. I don’t even think Brooke did anything until one spot at the end. James did a Thesz press off the top rope to the floor on Jax. The finish was the surprise as Bliss raked Bayley’s eyes and pinned her clean with a DDT. That Daniel Bryan success has gotten them thinking the way to book babyfaces the fans like is to beat them all the time and get people mad about it so they’ll keep watching and willing them to success. I think they still don’t realize Bryan worked because a chant caught on and his big success was greatly in spite of his booking and not due to it. All you have to do is compare Zayn of NXT and PWG and ROH with Zayn of Raw and you’ll have your lab model of what works best for him.
> 
> Enzo & Cass came out for an interview. Enzo was back to calling Anderson & Gallows, Andy & Big Gal. Anderson & Gallows attacked Enzo & Cass as they were doing their “sing along” speech, which got heat since fans didn’t get to chant SAWFT. Gallows pinned Enzo in 5:45 with a move that was kind of a cross between an F-5 and a flapjack. Enzo did two new moves, a wind-up like a pitcher baseball punch and a field goal kick where he does it and then raises his hands like a referee would signal “it’s good.” Perkins (who is getting a name change to just TJP, which was the name he used in Evolve, the idea coming from GSP) and Neville were backstage with their uneasy relationship, that seems designed for Perkins to end up as Neville’s top challenger. Not sure why they’d pick Perkins for the spot, but somebody like Swann or Aries wouldn’t work in this storyline right now. Perkins noted that people are saying it looked like Neville was about to tap out but grabbed the ref and threw him down to save the title. Neville told him to tread carefully. Neville said what he didn’t wasn’t intentional and that it was the ref who was unprofessional and stole from him the ability to beat Aries clean again and end his problem with Aries. Neville told Perkins to take out Aries and teased the idea that the only way Perkins can get a title shot (which is why he’s gotten close to Neville, with the promise by working with him Neville will give him the title shot) is to get rid of Aries.
> 
> ...


----------

